# Scusate se piango o scusate se non sono adulto?



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
O anche non può essere che i bambini non abbiano più spazi per essere liberamente bambini e dopo magari 10 ore organizzate si pretenderebbe di averli anche seduti compunti in pizzeria?
Come stanno le cose?





http://genitoricrescono.com/scusate-se-piango/


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
> Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
> Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
> Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
> ...


L'educazione non fa mai male, poi onestamente in un periodo di genitori testa di cavolo che se la professoressa li riprende è colpa della professoressa, non mi dispiace mica

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'educazione non fa mai male, poi onestamente in un periodo di genitori testa di cavolo che se la professoressa li riprende è colpa della professoressa, non mi dispiace mica
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Il tema era il fastidio che le persone comuni provano per il gioco, gli strilli, il pianto dei bambini nelle situazioni sociali.
Ci si augura che nei luoghi preposti gli insegnanti facciano il loro dovere.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tema era il fastidio che le persone comuni provano per il gioco, gli strilli, il pianto dei bambini nelle situazioni sociali.
> Ci si augura che nei luoghi preposti gli insegnanti facciano il loro dovere.


Perdonami ma ho letto l'articolo allegato. Da padre ci sono passato. I bambini piccoli rompono le palle, è un dato di fatto. Poi va da sé che vadano sopportati perché incolpevoli. Se tu poi ti riferisci ai neonati, ritengo che chiunque si sia fatto il giro in aereo con il bambino che piange, sappia quanto questo possa essere insopportabile. Chi invece neonato non è, quindi il genitore, fa bene a manifestare il disagio avverso il disturbo che arreca agli altri.
Che poi è esattamente il motivo per cui se devo uscire con un bambino neonato nell'orario in cui tende a piangere, magari per andare in un ristorante, lo lascia la baby-sitter, oppure alla nonna.
È proprio il concetto base di disturbare gli altri il tema in gioco. Io questo problema di intolleranza diffusa verso i bambini piccoli, almeno da romano non lo vedo proprio neanche lontanamente. Vedo semmai il problema opposto, ossia genitori che per stanchezza, lassismo, o semplice maleducazione, pensano o fingono di pensare che i loro figli debbano essere sopportati d'ufficio quando in realtà sono solo bambini male gestiti o male educati.
Mi spiego meglio, se io ho un bambino di 2 mesi che tutte le sere regolarmente dopo la poppata soffre di coliche, per cui si fa 2 ore e mezza a piangere, se i miei amici mi invitano a cena esattamente nell'orario in cui mio figlio rompe le palle, non faccio d'ufficio affidamento sulla loro tolleranza: o avviso, o lascio il nano alla baby sitter, oppure la nonna, oppure me ne sto a casa senza rompere le palle al prossimo.
Domanda fatta con sopracciglio alzato, cosa intendi per persone comuni?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perdonami ma ho letto l'articolo allegato. Da padre ci sono passato. I bambini piccoli rompono le palle, è un dato di fatto. Poi va da sé che vadano sopportati perché incolpevoli. Se tu poi ti riferisci ai neonati, ritengo che chiunque si sia fatto il giro in aereo con il bambino che piange, sappia quanto questo possa essere insopportabile. Chi invece neonato non è, quindi il genitore, fa bene a manifestare il disagio avverso il disturbo che arreca agli altri.
> Che poi è esattamente il motivo per cui se devo uscire con un bambino neonato nell'orario in cui tende a piangere, magari per andare in un ristorante, lo lascia la baby-sitter, oppure alla nonna.
> È proprio il concetto base di disturbare gli altri il tema in gioco. Io questo problema di intolleranza diffusa verso i bambini piccoli, almeno da romano non lo vedo proprio neanche lontanamente. Vedo semmai il problema opposto, ossia genitori che per stanchezza, lassismo, o semplice maleducazione, pensano o fingono di pensare che i loro figli debbano essere sopportati d'ufficio quando in realtà sono solo bambini male gestiti o male educati.
> Mi spiego meglio, se io ho un bambino di 2 mesi che tutte le sere regolarmente dopo la poppata soffre di coliche, per cui si fa 2 ore e mezza a piangere, se i miei amici mi invitano a cena esattamente nell'orario in cui mio figlio rompe le palle, non faccio d'ufficio affidamento sulla loro tolleranza: o avviso, o lascio il nano alla baby sitter, oppure la nonna, oppure me ne sto a casa senza rompere le palle al prossimo.
> Domanda fatta con sopracciglio alzato, cosa intendi per persone comuni?


Sono persone comuni quelle che non sono pagate per sopportarli 

Quindi l'idea di scuse e cioccolati ti pare carina per i casi di forza maggiore?


Ma vuoi vedere che concordiamo sul fatto che sono gli adulti che pretendono che i bambini facciano vita da adulti!?


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
> Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
> Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
> Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
> ...


Il problema è che i bambini di oggi sono iperstimolati, intelligenti e anche un po' viziati. 
Quando bimbi non ne avevo, mal tolleravo schiamazzi e maleducazione di bambini irrequieti.
In alcuni casi i bambini sono lasciati allo stato brado da genitori troppo permissivi, penso a viaggi in treno o spiaggia.
In altri casi i bambini sono "costretti" in spazi inospitali per loro, penso a certi ristoranti o locali per adulti.
Personalmente sono molto rigida sull educazione e rispetto di cose e spazi comuni, ma quando scatta il capriccio da stanchezza la situazione diventa ingestibile ma rimango responsabile io, avendogli magari fatto saltare il pisolino. 
Ad ogni modo un minimo di tollerenza è doverosa e chiaramente il bimbo non ha colpe e non va maltrattato


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono persone comuni quelle che non sono pagate per sopportarli
> 
> Quindi l'idea di scuse e cioccolati ti pare carina per i casi di forza maggiore?
> 
> ...


Guarda che il oggetto dell'analisi qui non è il bambino. Specialmente se è molto piccolo il bambino fa quello che deve fare. E il fatto che il genitore sappia che sta disturbando la cosa importante

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il problema è che i bambini di oggi sono iperstimolati, intelligenti e anche un po' viziati.
> Quando bimbi non ne avevo, mal tolleravo schiamazzi e maleducazione di bambini irrequieti.
> In alcuni casi i bambini sono lasciati allo stato brado da genitori troppo permissivi, penso a viaggi in treno o spiaggia.
> In altri casi i bambini sono "costretti" in spazi inospitali per loro, penso a certi ristoranti o locali per adulti.
> ...


Sul bambino penso che siamo tutti d'accordo. A me i bambini che giocano e fanno casino non hanno mai dato fastidio. I genitori che te li piantano su per il naso in qualunque situazione perché tanto sono piccoli mentre loro sono semplicemente troppo stanchi e mal organizzati per prevedere, quelli un po' si

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul bambino penso che siamo tutti d'accordo. A me i bambini che giocano e fanno casino non hanno mai dato fastidio. I genitori che te li piantano su per il naso in qualunque situazione perché tanto sono piccoli mentre loro sono semplicemente troppo stanchi e mal organizzati per prevedere, quelli un po' si
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si dai, però mettici che non tutti hanno baby sitter e nonni disponibili 24h


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Io pur di avere i nonni disponibili mi sono trasferito da Roma Nord a Roma Sud. Fai te.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si dai, però mettici che non tutti hanno baby sitter e nonni disponibili 24h


Come dicevi poco sopra forse i genitori non vogliono regolare il loro tempo libero sui veri bisogni dei figli.


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io pur di avere i nonni disponibili mi sono trasferito da Roma Nord a Roma Sud. Fai te.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma tu sei er mejo. E sarai figlio unico senza nonni da condividere


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dicevi poco sopra forse i genitori non vogliono regolare il loro tempo libero sui veri bisogni dei figli.


È sempre tutta questione di saper dare le priorità. A volte vince il pupo, a volte vincono i genitori. Quei genitori talebani che si tappano in casa con le serrande abbassate perché i bambini non devono avere mai rumori forti, luci forti, passaggio di gente, sono altrettanto ridicoli di quelli che fanno i super giovani forzando il bambino ad avere una vita da pacco postale prima, micro adulto poi

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma tu sei er mejo. E sarai figlio unico senza nonni da condividere


Graziaddio campano ancora tutti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (11 Agosto 2016)

Io non lo farei ...spero non sia paura di essere giudicati ma un prevenire l'intolleranza che oggigiorno
alberga...
andrei a salutarli alla fila 14


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io non lo farei ...spero non sia paura di essere giudicati ma un prevenire l'intolleranza che oggigiorno
> alberga...
> andrei a salutarli alla fila 14


Anch'io
Come sta il tuo pupo?


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io pur di avere i nonni disponibili mi sono trasferito da Roma Nord a Roma Sud. Fai te.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E beato te che ce li hai disponibili.


----------



## Ecate (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
> Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
> Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
> Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
> ...


Io prima di fare qualsiasi cosa con i bambini mi informo se sia una cosa in cui anche loro possano essere a loro agio e divertirsi. È fondamentale perché possa essere un'occasione gradevole anche per me. Per fortuna mio marito è della stessa idea. 
In Italia ho notato un'estremizzazione degli atteggiamenti nei confronti dei bambini, sia nella tolleranza che nell'intolleranza, che in altri paesi non vedo. Forse la riduzione della natalità e la genitorialità (che parola brutta :unhappy come scelta sono più conflittuali di quanto sembri


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io prima di fare qualsiasi cosa con i bambini mi informo se sia una cosa in cui anche loro possano essere a loro agio e divertirsi. È fondamentale perché possa essere un'occasione gradevole anche per me. Per fortuna mio marito è della stessa idea.
> In Italia ho notato un'estremizzazione degli atteggiamenti nei confronti dei bambini, sia nella tolleranza che nell'intolleranza, che in altri paesi non vedo. Forse la riduzione della natalità e la genitorialità (che parola brutta :unhappy come scelta sono più conflittuali di quanto sembri


Ho già detto che sto cercando casa. Gli agenti immobiliari quando vogliono decantare un appartamento fanno notare che in cortile è proibito giocare :unhappy:


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2016)

Mio figlio mi ha fatto amare i bambini. Prima se potevo me ne tenevo discretamente al largo....

Vi racconto un episodio che mi e' capitato di recente. Mio figlio in spiaggia tortura la gente 

Nel senso che si avvicina, sonda la persona che ha davanti, e poi ci vuole interagire. E io sono puntualmente in giro a domandare scusa per il disturbo.

Ebbene poco fa un uomo sulla spiaggia, alle mie scuse, mi ha risposto"scusi di che? Se uno deve provare fastidio per un bambino e' meglio che se ne resti a casa sua....".....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha fatto amare i bambini. Prima se potevo me ne tenevo discretamente al largo....
> 
> Vi racconto un episodio che mi e' capitato di recente. Mio figlio in spiaggia tortura la gente
> 
> ...


Oh uno normale!
In effetti quelli infastiditi dal rumore dei bambini non amano la vita.


----------



## Ecate (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già detto che sto cercando casa. Gli agenti immobiliari quando vogliono decantare un appartamento fanno notare che in cortile è proibito giocare :unhappy:


Sì, è così in molti condomini. Dove abito io c'è la fazione antianimali contro la fazione antibambini. È molto triste che i bambini non abbiano spazi comuni in cui giocare liberamente senza il continuo controllo e la guida di un adulto. A dieci anni molti non sanno attraversare una strada e già hanno un cellulare in mano.


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh uno normale!
> In effetti quelli infastiditi dal rumore dei bambini non amano la vita.


Ma è questione di misure ed educazione.
L interazione è molto piacevole con i bambini.
Ma quelli che ti schizzano, spargono sabbia, sottraggono i giochi, urlano, li trovo un po' eccessivi. 
Poi sta cosa che i cortili non siano più usati per giocare è esagerata. E il cartello con il divieto del gioco del pallone con la scritta "e allora ci droghiamo" è la sintesi della degenerazione.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma è questione di misure ed educazione.
> L interazione è molto piacevole con i bambini.
> Ma quelli che ti schizzano, spargono sabbia, sottraggono i giochi, urlano, li trovo un po' eccessivi.
> Poi sta cosa che i cortili non siano più usati per giocare è esagerata. E il cartello con il divieto del gioco del pallone con la scritta "e allora ci droghiamo" è la sintesi della degenerazione.


Quelli poveretti sfogano un disagio che prima che loro è dei genitori.
Mi viene ancora da ridere ricordandomi sulla spiaggia in Sardegna con mia figlia di sei mesi. Passa una tizia con un bimbetto di non più di due anni. La madre dice:"Guarda che bella bambina!". Io vedo lo sguardo del bimbo e commetto il più grave errore della mia vita (dopo aver sposato mio marito:mexican e dico: "Non tirare la sabbia ".
In un nano secondo mia figlia era diventata una duna :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (11 Agosto 2016)

Dipende molto dalle zone. Io sono cresciuta in un residence con parco comune e piscina come punto di aggregazione per bambini. Le regole erano così rigide che scavalcavamo il cancello e andavamo a giocare fuori. 
Per strada, nei campi, sulla collina. 
A campana col gesso sulla strada, con lo skate, i pattini, la bici; a calcio o pallavolo, sempre col gesso e tirando una riga per strada.

Oggi quel parco è ancora più vuoto. 
Piscina basta, per il rumore (e le spese di condominio, credo).
È un enorme parco vuoto, ma l'erba è tenuta benissimo.
Non oso immaginare i miei figli fare le cose che facevo io alla loro età.
Sono stata criticata perché ho mandato da solo il più grande a vuotare lo sporco a otto anni (30 metri).


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma è questione di misure ed educazione.
> L interazione è molto piacevole con i bambini.
> Ma quelli che ti schizzano, spargono sabbia, sottraggono i giochi, urlano, li trovo un po' eccessivi.
> Poi sta cosa che i cortili non siano più usati per giocare è esagerata. E il cartello con il divieto del gioco del pallone con la scritta "e allora ci droghiamo" è la sintesi della degenerazione.


Quello che dà fastidio, ripeto, non è il bambino che fa il bambino. Tutti noi abbiamo fatto casino da ragazzini, tutti noi siamo stati cazziati dai nostri genitori perché rompevano le palle. Questo non è che ha automaticamente trasformato ogni ragazzino degli anni Ottanta e Novanta in una mummia. Però ci dava il giusto senso di stare al nostro posto. A me capita spesso di vedere bambini che non solo interrompono gli adulti mentre parlano, ma si incazzano anche se, dopo avergli dato spago per qualche minuto, gli adulti si rimettono a parlare fra di loro. E i genitori zitti e muti.
Noi eravamo vivaci, ma chi era ben chiara la differenza tra essere vivaci ed essere cafoni. Se decidevamo di essere cafoni lo facevamo con più consapevolezza magari per provocare la risata o fare gli spavaldi con i nostri amichetti. Ma era ben chiaro come questo comportamento ai grandi non fosse gradito. Questo senso dell'educazione secondo me si é un po' perso

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E beato te che ce li hai disponibili.


Tu ci scherzi, sai quanta gente conosco che prima ancora di avere figli, sempre per il fatto che gli assiomi fanno male alla salute, diceva
-io vicino a tua madre mai
oppure
-non ti preoccupare facciamo tutto noi da soli
Ancora stanno a piangere

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che dà fastidio, ripeto, non è il bambino che fa il bambino. Tutti noi abbiamo fatto casino da ragazzini, tutti noi siamo stati cazziati dai nostri genitori perché rompevano le palle. Questo non è che ha automaticamente trasformato ogni ragazzino degli anni Ottanta e Novanta in una mummia. Però ci dava il giusto senso di stare al nostro posto. A me capita spesso di vedere bambini che non solo interrompono gli adulti mentre parlano, ma si incazzano anche se, dopo avergli dato spago per qualche minuto, gli adulti si rimettono a parlare fra di loro. E i genitori zitti e muti.
> *Noi eravamo vivaci, ma chi era ben chiara la differenza tra essere vivaci ed essere cafoni. *Se decidevamo di essere cafoni lo facevamo con più consapevolezza magari per provocare la risata o fare gli spavaldi con i nostri amichetti. Ma era ben chiaro come questo comportamento ai grandi non fosse gradito. Questo senso dell'educazione secondo me si é un po' perso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto.

ma noi degli anni Sessanta eravamo davvero TANTI


----------



## Ecate (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che dà fastidio, ripeto, non è il bambino che fa il bambino. Tutti noi abbiamo fatto casino da ragazzini, tutti noi siamo stati cazziati dai nostri genitori perché rompevano le palle. Questo non è che ha automaticamente trasformato ogni ragazzino degli anni Ottanta e Novanta in una mummia. Però ci dava il giusto senso di stare al nostro posto. A me capita spesso di vedere bambini che non solo interrompono gli adulti mentre parlano, ma si incazzano anche se, dopo avergli dato spago per qualche minuto, gli adulti si rimettono a parlare fra di loro. E i genitori zitti e muti.
> Noi eravamo vivaci, ma chi era ben chiara la differenza tra essere vivaci ed essere cafoni. Se decidevamo di essere cafoni lo facevamo con più consapevolezza magari per provocare la risata o fare gli spavaldi con i nostri amichetti. Ma era ben chiaro come questo comportamento ai grandi non fosse gradito. Questo senso dell'educazione secondo me si é un po' perso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Vero.
Ho letto una volta un articolo di costume scritto da un'americana, sui bambini italiani. Era stronzo e plateale (cit.) ma toccava il ventre molle della situazione. Sosteneva che i bambini italiani sono così pochi, ormai, che sono idolatrati da chi li ha e malsopportati da chi non li ha e che questa contrapposizione si alimenta a vicenda, a detrimento dell'infanzia che viene travisata a bandiera ideologica


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ho letto una volta un articolo di costume scritto da un'americana, sui bambini italiani. Era stronzo e plateale (cit.) ma toccava il ventre molle della situazione. Sosteneva che i bambini italiani sono così pochi, ormai, che sono idolatrati da chi li ha e malsopportati da chi non li ha e che questa contrapposizione si alimenta a vicenda, a detrimento dell'infanzia che viene travisata a bandiera ideologica


Probabilissimo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ecate (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu ci scherzi, sai quanta gente conosco che prima ancora di avere figli, sempre per il fatto che gli assiomi fanno male alla salute, diceva
> -io vicino a tua madre mai
> oppure
> -non ti preoccupare facciamo tutto noi da soli
> ...


Ah ecco
Per altri motivi, ma quelli siamo noi

PS: ma questa sezione non è privè, giusto?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ah ecco
> Per altri motivi, ma quelli siamo noi
> 
> PS: ma questa sezione non è privè, giusto?


In che senso?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ecate (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Nel senso che i parenti che abbiamo vicini non sono idonei ad aiutare nella crescita dei piccoli e lo sapevo da prima di diventare mamma. E sì, è difficile e dispendioso contare poco o niente sui nonni. 
Però mi fermo perché non siamo in privé


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
> Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
> Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
> Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
> ...


Dire ad un bambino di non muoversi e come dire al mare di non fare le onde.È naturale che i bambini si alzino dalla sedia,esplorino,siano curiosi...Ma vanno seguiti dai genitori che devono trovare il giusto modo per soddisfare il loro bisogno in ogni caso.Per cui se mio figlio si alza e gira per il ristorante io non sto seduta sulla sedia chiamiandolo per sedersi ma gli faccio fare una passeggiata scusandomi con chi mi accompagna.Una volta soddisfata la curiosità con calma e per fame mi segue per sedersi.Ordinarli e strillarli spesso porta al effetto contrario poi...E la curiosita non soddisfata diventa capriccio.Questo fino ai 3/4 anni...Poi diventando piu grandi gia diventa piu facile perche si puo spiegare e comunicare ancora meglio.Ma quello di cui spesso ci si dimentica è che i bambini di oggi crescono chiusi in un appartamento con i cartoni animati,i tablet e i giocattoli di lusso,con schemi quotidiani troppo rigidi a volte mentre i bambini di ieri crescevano e giocavano nel aria aperta,con la vicinanza dei familiari,inventandosi i giochi e godendosi la loro liberta di essere bambini senza restrizioni ...Gia questo per me fa parecchio la differenza e porta il tutto oltre il discorso di educato/maleducato.Trovo piu naturale che un bambino voglia farsi il giretto per il locale invece che un bambino che viene fornito di un tablet al tavolo del ristorante basta che stia zitto e fermo.


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me è una somma di cose.
suppongo che ogni generazione è pronta a giurare che si è persa educazione di volta in volta.
Sono davvero molto stimolati e quindi più intelligenti e quindi furbi.
Poi tutte ste teorie che: la violenza no, le urla no, punizioni no, ci si smarrisce un attimo anche noi genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> ma noi degli anni Sessanta eravamo davvero TANTI


Secondo me questo è decisivo.
Ma perché adesso sono pochi?


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è decisivo.
> Ma perché adesso sono pochi?


Perchè le nostre vite sono precarie.
Posto fisso non c'è più e quello che c'è te lo tieni caramente, rinunciando a diritti e non badando alle ore in più. 
E se non sai a chi lasciarli stai fresco. Oltre a non avere la freschezza e predispozione per star con loro.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè le nostre vite sono precarie.
> Posto fisso non c'è più e quello che c'è te lo tieni caramente, rinunciando a diritti e non badando alle ore in più.
> E se non sai a chi lasciarli stai fresco. Oltre a non avere la freschezza e predispozione per star con loro.


Nooo.
Hanno bambini i profughi e li avevano i nostri immigrati che li nascondevano negli armadi e non era questione di contraccettivi.
Credo che sia perché siamo tristi.
Non crediamo in noi stessi perché ci poniamo (ci hanno imposto) modelli e aspettative troppo alte o comunque incongruenti con la realtà.


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooo.
> Hanno bambini i profughi e li avevano i nostri immigrati che li nascondevano negli armadi e non era questione di contraccettivi.
> Credo che sia perché siamo tristi.
> Non crediamo in noi stessi perché ci poniamo (ci hanno imposto) modelli e aspettative troppo alte o comunque incongruenti con la realtà.


Abbiamo perso la speranza?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Abbiamo perso la speranza?


Abbiamo perso la speranza che la vita possa essere bella senza vacanze, happy hour e sanitari sospesi.


----------



## Divì (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo perso la speranza che la vita possa essere bella senza vacanze, happy hour e sanitari sospesi.


Scusa, Bruni, ma i sanitari sospesi che c'azzeccano? Sono uno status symbol?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Scusa, Bruni, ma i sanitari sospesi che c'azzeccano? Sono uno status symbol?


Era per non fare più pubblicità alla Scavolini :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Passare notti a lavorare o a studiare, sfidare problemi ingarbugliati e metterci l’anima per ottenere un buon risultato: già, chi ce lo fa fare?Non è un “chi” né, propriamente, un “che cosa”. Si chiama _motivazione_: è l’energia intellettuale ed emotiva investita in qualsiasi attività. Ogni motivazione nasce da un bisogno. Può essere un bisogno elementare: cibo, sonno, sicurezza. Può trattarsi di un bisogno di appartenenza. O di potere. O di bellezza, di senso, di libertà e sogno.
E ogni motivazione può essere forte o debole per _focalizzazione, intensità, durata_.
Sulle motivazioni c’è un’amplissima letteratura, sia psicologica sia manageriale. Ovvio: in assenza di motivazione è difficile perfino vivere. E in assenza di una motivazione _orientata, forte e costante_è difficile combinare qualcosa di buono, in qualsiasi campo.A questo punto, il tema rilevante è: che cosa motiva la gente?
Andiamo per ordine. Teresa Amabile della Harvard Business School, con molti altri studiosi, dice qualcosa di piuttosto controintuitivo: quanto più il compito è sfidante, complesso e creativo, tanto meno può essere motivato solo da un compenso materiale.
Amabile distingue tra origine estrinseca e intrinseca (o, secondo altre traduzioni, esterna e interna) della motivazione.
Nel primo caso, a motivare è l’attesa di una ricompensa (soldi, premi, un bel voto…).
Nel secondo, a motivare sono il gusto di sentirsi bravi e capaci, la libertà di lavorare in autonomia, la soddisfazione di avere uno scopo nobile e di raggiungere un buon risultato.È una prospettiva illuminante per chiunque fa o gestisce lavori creativi. Questo video animato ne dà conto in maniera divulgativa ma non infedele. Se preferite, trovate i medesimi concetti in questa Ted Conference.
Ed ecco il nocciolo della questione: coi lavori meccanici funziona bene la motivazione esterna, e le persone lavorano tanto meglio quanto più vengono premiate.
Per compiti intellettuali e creativi, invece, funziona bene la motivazione interna: _a patto che le persone siano pagate il giusto, né più né meno, e abbastanza perché i soldi non diventino un problema_, a muoverle verso risultati eccellenti sono il puro desiderio di ottenere risultati eccellenti e la consapevolezza e la libertà di poterlo fare. E c’è un’ulteriore evidenza controintuitiva: soldi esagerati possono _peggiorare_ il risultato.Da questo discorso derivano alcune conseguenze su cui val la pena di riflettere:
– a scuola e all’università, i voti non sono altro che premi e punizioni. E, nella logica di Amabile, questo da una parte può incoraggiare i ragazzi a studiare in modo solo strumentale e meccanico (“studio perché vengo interrogato”) dall’altra può privilegiare gli studenti che “ci stanno dentro”, in una logica strumentale e meccanica.
– strapagare i manager è il modo migliore per ottenere risultati peggiori. Credo che a chiunque verrà in mente più di un esempio, dalla finanza all’impresa.
– quanto più un lavoro creativo viene reso meccanico, ripetitivo e non indipendente, tanto meno vale la motivazione interna (la soddisfazione di farlo) e tanto più quella esterna (guadagnare un sacco di danée). Così, l’industrializzazione della creatività, tesa a massimizzare i profitti, in effetti rischia di ottenere prodotti mediocri a costi maggiori.
– ragazzi mossi da una forte motivazione interna (esprimere le proprie potenzialità, imparare a lavorare bene) vengono per questo sfruttati con stage a costo zero, fino a quando non si bruciano, in strutture gestite da manager strapagati, che replicano all’infinito la logica malata sulla cui base ragionano. Una pratica doppiamente stupida: fa fuori nel breve periodo i ragazzi, nel lungo termine le strutture.
– insegnanti mortificati sotto il profilo economico e intrappolati nelle burocrazie scolastiche devono fare la doppia fatica di ri-motivarsi da soli, nel disinteresse generale, per non perdere l’orgoglio e la dimensione autenticamente creativa del proprio lavoro.
– puri incentivi economici separati da obiettivi di carattere etico selezionano manager e leader avidi e aggressivi, non necessariamente capaci e preparati. Il risultato è una classe dirigente mediocre, e molto costosa.
– il gossip mediatico sui ricchi e (spesso immeritatamente) famosi invece che sui bravi, coraggiosi e capaci promuove sistemi di aspirazioni fondati solo su mediocri motivazioni esterne. Sono sistemi che scoraggiano la creatività, l’impegno, l’eccellenza. E allontanano le persone migliori.Vi vengono in mente altre conseguenze? E come se ne esce?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Non è che anche per i figli si ha ormai bisogno di una motivazione estrinseca?
Voglio dire: perché fare figli se non siamo certi che ci faranno fare bella figura?


----------



## Eratò (12 Agosto 2016)

E scusate se riporto una mia esperienza personale ma è per spiegarmi meglio : quando io ero piccola le estati si passavano coi nonni,le zie e i cugini e gli amichetti al giardino della nonna a giocare a nascondino o cercando di salire sugli alberi,giocando a ladri e poliziotti.Oppure al mare di pomeriggio.Di giocattoli infatti se ne avevano pochi,non se ne sentiva il bisogno.E venivano regalati per i compleanni o il Natale...Poi si mangiava a casa,un bagnetto e subito a dormire.Non perche ce lo imponevano.Per stanchezza...Non si andava spesso nei ristoranti.Le domeniche dopo il mare casomai...Ogni tanto di Sabato.Ma quando si andava era festa...Era un occasione speciale.La sapevamo apprezzare quel occasione.E si stava seduti e zitti per non perderla quel occasione...La pizza e il gelato.I dolci e il cioccolato non erano mica roba da ogni giorno.I giocattoli nemmeno.Ma oggi diamo l'occasione ai nostri figli di godersi quei momenti e quei giochi?Non è che nel ansia di soddisfarli li rendiamo saturi e annoiati dalla quantita senza dargli nemmeno il tempo di apprezzare ciò che hanno?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E scusate se riporto una mia esperienza personale ma è per spiegarmi meglio : quando io ero piccola le estati si passavano coi nonni,le zie e i cugini e gli amichetti al giardino della nonna a giocare a nascondino o cercando di salire sugli alberi,giocando a ladri e poliziotti.Oppure al mare di pomeriggio.Di giocattoli infatti se ne avevano pochi,non se ne sentiva il bisogno.E venivano regalati per i compleanni o il Natale...Poi si mangiava a casa,un bagnetto e subito a dormire.Non perche ce lo imponevano.Per stanchezza...Non si andava spesso nei ristoranti.Le domeniche dopo il mare casomai...Ogni tanto di Sabato.Ma quando si andava era festa...Era un occasione speciale.La sapevamo apprezzare quel occasione.E si stava seduti e zitti per non perderla quel occasione...La pizza e il gelato.I dolci e il cioccolato non erano mica roba da ogni giorno.I giocattoli nemmeno.Ma oggi diamo l'occasione ai nostri figli di godersi quei momenti e quei giochi?Non è che nel ansia di soddisfarli li rendiamo saturi e annoiati dalla quantita senza dargli nemmeno il tempo di apprezzare ciò che hanno?


Già.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

In realtà io ci vedo dietro una scelta politica precisa. In Francia hanno una situazione molto simile alla nostra ma fanno figli a rotta di collo perché l'asilo è gratis per tutti, se ti metti in maternità ai due anni di sussidi statali e, molto più semplicemente più figli fai più lo Stato ti sostiene. Qui da noi si è deciso di dare le risorse a fasce di popolazione diverse, nonostante la Chiesa cattolica si riempie la bocca con la parola famiglia, se ti vai a documentare l'ufficio Migrantes del Vicariato di Roma, per esempio drena una quantità di risorse pazzesca per destinarla la comunità filippina che sono tutti cattolici, a quelli delle comunità dell'Est Europa che portano un sacco di soldi con i pellegrini. È solo una questione di soldi se la gente non fa più figli secondo me. La depressione imperante causa crisi, è solo una parte minimale del problema

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (12 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Nel senso che i parenti che abbiamo vicini non sono idonei ad aiutare nella crescita dei piccoli e lo sapevo da prima di diventare mamma. E sì,* è difficile e dispendioso contare poco o niente sui nonni*.
> Però mi fermo perché non siamo in privé


perchè dici così, io sono nonno e mi prodigo per la mia nipotina e non è che la cosa mi pesi e sia dispendiosa e possono sempre contare se non a me ma alla mia signora che ora in pensione c passa ore sia a giocare che a prenderla in custodia per la giornata , come del resto lo fa l'altra nonna , forse perchè siamo di un altra epoca e con un altra esperienza di vita dataci dai nostri genitori e nonni?
E pensare , per rispondere a Divi, che noi nati in prossimità della fine della seconda guerra mondiale veramente non avevamo niente per giocare e se si aveva erano macchinine di metallo e biciclette , i giochi si facevano nel cortile o in mezzo alla strada quindi guardati tutti dalle persone vicine, l'aggregazione se c'era  era il campetto dei preti per scorrazzare dietro alla palla in un campo di terra che cadendo ci procurava escoriazioni dolorose.
Poi c'era una pazienza nel sopportare gli urli dei bambini che venivano sempre coccolati e non ci si trovava in imbarazzo per come si comportavano anche se erano vivaci certo qualche scappellotto volava ma la cosa era contenuta nella forza ed era solo per far capire quello che era giusto e non oltre a tutto si faceva capire con i rimproveri cosa non si doveva fare.


----------



## Eratò (12 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè dici così, io sono nonno e mi prodigo per la mia nipotina e non è che la cosa mi pesi e sia dispendiosa e possono sempre contare se non a me ma alla mia signora che ora in pensione c passa ore sia a giocare che a prenderla in custodia per la giornata , come del resto lo fa l'altra nonna , forse perchè siamo di un altra epoca e con un altra esperienza di vita dataci dai nostri genitori e nonni?
> E pensare , per rispondere a Divi, che noi nati in prossimità della fine della seconda guerra mondiale veramente non avevamo niente per giocare e se si aveva erano macchinine di metallo e biciclette , i giochi si facevano nel cortile o in mezzo alla strada quindi guardati tutti dalle persone vicine, l'aggregazione se c'era  era il campetto dei preti per scorrazzare dietro alla palla in un campo di terra che cadendo ci procurava escoriazioni dolorose.
> Poi c'era una pazienza nel sopportare gli urli dei bambini che venivano sempre coccolati e non ci si trovava in imbarazzo per come si comportavano anche se erano vivaci certo qualche scappellotto volava ma la cosa era contenuta nella forza ed era solo per far capire quello che era giusto e non oltre a tutto si faceva capire con i rimproveri cosa non si doveva fare.


Penso che quello che fondamentalmente diceva  [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] era che dal momento in cui si fanno i figli bisognerebbe accettare che la principale responsabilità della crescita,gestione ed educazione spetti ai genitori senza prendere per certi la compartecipazione e l'aiuto dei nonni...Se riescono a dare una mano ben venga insomma ma non è detto che sempre siano pienamente disponibili o ce la facciano o che lo si possa pretendere da loro.Presumo fosse quello.Ma sapra spiegare meglio lei.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
> Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
> Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
> Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
> ...


Le cose stanno che adesso i cani sono intoccabili, hanno diritti, i becchini propongono pure "Goodbau" (servizio di sepoltura) e i bambini disturbano e devono entrare in punta di piedi. Lingua in bocca con sti cazzo di cani e cioccolatini per scusarsi dei bambini (ovviamente ci sono anche casi limite di bambini maleducati). Continuamo così, facciamoci del male (cit.). A me sta roba mi manda ai pazzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè dici così, io sono nonno e mi prodigo per la mia nipotina e non è che la cosa mi pesi e sia dispendiosa e possono sempre contare se non a me ma alla mia signora che ora in pensione c passa ore sia a giocare che a prenderla in custodia per la giornata , come del resto lo fa l'altra nonna , forse perchè siamo di un altra epoca e con un altra esperienza di vita dataci dai nostri genitori e nonni?
> E pensare , per rispondere a Divi, che noi nati in prossimità della fine della seconda guerra mondiale veramente non avevamo niente per giocare e se si aveva erano macchinine di metallo e biciclette , i giochi si facevano nel cortile o in mezzo alla strada quindi guardati tutti dalle persone vicine, l'aggregazione se c'era  era il campetto dei preti per scorrazzare dietro alla palla in un campo di terra che cadendo ci procurava escoriazioni dolorose.
> Poi c'era una pazienza nel sopportare gli urli dei bambini che venivano sempre coccolati e non ci si trovava in imbarazzo per come si comportavano anche se erano vivaci certo qualche scappellotto volava ma la cosa era contenuta nella forza ed era solo per far capire quello che era giusto e non oltre a tutto si faceva capire con i rimproveri cosa non si doveva fare.


Quoto e straquoto. Mia figlia senza i nonni sarebbe molto più triste

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le cose stanno che adesso i cani sono intoccabili, hanno diritti, i becchini propongono pure "Goodbau" (servizio di sepoltura) e i bambini disturbano e devono entrare in punta di piedi. Lingua in bocca con sti cazzo di cani e cioccolatini per scusarsi dei bambini (ovviamente ci sono anche casi limite di bambini maleducati). Continuamo così, facciamoci del male (cit.). A me sta roba mi manda ai pazzi.


Straquoto.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E scusate se riporto una mia esperienza personale ma è per spiegarmi meglio : quando io ero piccola le estati si passavano coi nonni,le zie e i cugini e gli amichetti al giardino della nonna a giocare a nascondino o cercando di salire sugli alberi,giocando a ladri e poliziotti.Oppure al mare di pomeriggio.Di giocattoli infatti se ne avevano pochi,non se ne sentiva il bisogno.E venivano regalati per i compleanni o il Natale...Poi si mangiava a casa,un bagnetto e subito a dormire.Non perche ce lo imponevano.Per stanchezza...Non si andava spesso nei ristoranti.Le domeniche dopo il mare casomai...Ogni tanto di Sabato.Ma quando si andava era festa...Era un occasione speciale.La sapevamo apprezzare quel occasione.E si stava seduti e zitti per non perderla quel occasione...La pizza e il gelato.I dolci e il cioccolato non erano mica roba da ogni giorno.I giocattoli nemmeno*.Ma diamo l'occasione ai nostri figli di godersi quei momenti e quei giochi?*Non è che nel ansia di soddisfarli li rendiamo saturi e annoiati dalla quantita senza dargli nemmeno il tempo di apprezzare ciò che hanno?


Si...
e sarebbe interessante capire perché non si riesce a vivere così ...
ad un bimbo bastiamo noi senza tanto altro...
è dura e stancante ma a mio modesto avviso deve essere lui/lei sopra di tutto...
 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]...il pupetto sta bene é un monellaccio dispettoso ma tutto sommato bravo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si...
> e sarebbe interessante capire perché non si riesce a vivere così ...
> ad un bimbo bastiamo noi senza tanto altro...
> è dura e stancante ma a mio modesto avviso deve essere *lui/lei sopra di tutto.*..
> @_Brunetta_...il pupetto sta bene é un monellaccio dispettoso ma tutto sommato bravo


Sono contenta! Però quella cosa lì non la scrivevi prima


----------



## Ecate (12 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè dici così, io sono nonno e mi prodigo per la mia nipotina e non è che la cosa mi pesi e sia dispendiosa e possono sempre contare se non a me ma alla mia signora che ora in pensione c passa ore sia a giocare che a prenderla in custodia per la giornata , come del resto lo fa l'altra nonna , forse perchè siamo di un altra epoca e con un altra esperienza di vita dataci dai nostri genitori e nonni?
> E pensare , per rispondere a Divi, che noi nati in prossimità della fine della seconda guerra mondiale veramente non avevamo niente per giocare e se si aveva erano macchinine di metallo e biciclette , i giochi si facevano nel cortile o in mezzo alla strada quindi guardati tutti dalle persone vicine, l'aggregazione se c'era  era il campetto dei preti per scorrazzare dietro alla palla in un campo di terra che cadendo ci procurava escoriazioni dolorose.
> Poi c'era una pazienza nel sopportare gli urli dei bambini che venivano sempre coccolati e non ci si trovava in imbarazzo per come si comportavano anche se erano vivaci certo qualche scappellotto volava ma la cosa era contenuta nella forza ed era solo per far capire quello che era giusto e non oltre a tutto si faceva capire con i rimproveri cosa non si doveva fare.


Ologramma dico così perché non tutti possono contare sull'aiuto dei nonni, per vari motivi. Quoto [MENTION=5436]Eratò[/MENTION] 
È molto diverso poter contare sui nonni per il ritiro (o per l'ingresso) dei piccoli da scuola o dall'asilo o essere costretti ad avvalersi di una baby sitter quotidianamente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ologramma dico così perché non tutti possono contare sull'aiuto dei nonni, per vari motivi. Quoto @_Eratò_
> È molto diverso poter contare sui nonni per il ritiro (o per l'ingresso) dei piccoli da scuola o dall'asilo o essere costretti ad avvalersi di una baby sitter quotidianamente.


Però c'è anche un atteggiamento di diffidenza di tutti verso tutti che rende difficile anche creare una rete di mutuo aiuto tra genitori.


----------



## Ecate (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le cose stanno che adesso i cani sono intoccabili, hanno diritti, i becchini propongono pure "Goodbau" (servizio di sepoltura) e i bambini disturbano e devono entrare in punta di piedi. Lingua in bocca con sti cazzo di cani e cioccolatini per scusarsi dei bambini (ovviamente ci sono anche casi limite di bambini maleducati). Continuamo così, facciamoci del male (cit.). A me sta roba mi manda ai pazzi.


Quella vecchina non è una vecchina. Siamo noi.


----------



## Ecate (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però c'è anche un atteggiamento di diffidenza di tutti verso tutti che rende difficile anche creare una rete di mutuo aiuto tra genitori.


Vero anche questo. Le persone più disponibili a stringere amicizia e a collaborare sono quelle che non sono nel territorio da generazioni, probabilmente perché non usufruiscono della rete sociale del parentado (e nel caso di persone dell'est Europa e paesi arabi, spesso neanche della Chiesa)


----------



## Divì (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le cose stanno che adesso i cani sono intoccabili, hanno diritti, i becchini propongono pure "Goodbau" (servizio di sepoltura) e i bambini disturbano e devono entrare in punta di piedi. Lingua in bocca con sti cazzo di cani e cioccolatini per scusarsi dei bambini (ovviamente ci sono anche casi limite di bambini maleducati). Continuamo così, facciamoci del male (cit.). A me sta roba mi manda ai pazzi.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le cose stanno che adesso i cani sono intoccabili, hanno diritti, i becchini propongono pure "Goodbau" (servizio di sepoltura) e i bambini disturbano e devono entrare in punta di piedi. Lingua in bocca con sti cazzo di cani e cioccolatini per scusarsi dei bambini (ovviamente ci sono anche casi limite di bambini maleducati). Continuamo così, facciamoci del male (cit.). A me sta roba mi manda ai pazzi.


Questo me l'ero perso.
Credo che questo tocchi più questioni. Però è affermato anche dagli amanti degli animali che sono più affidabili degli umani e che ti accettano comunque. Questo è legato alla questione delle aspettative verso se stessi e gli altri. Un partner vuole che tu sia sempre all'altezza, il lavoro richiede che si sia altamente performanti (qualunque cosa voglia dire) e i fatti gli hanno bisogno di attenzioni senza orari, un cane scodinzola anche se non sorridi, puzzi e non sei sexy e puoi pure rifilargli cibo confezionato reidratato con un po' d'acqua. Accidenti bisogna portarli fuori:mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono contenta! Però quella cosa lì non la scrivevi prima


eh sapessi...sono cambiata tanto in questi due anni...
figurati che lunotto dorme ancora con noi e spero che il tempo che vada sia ancora lontano...
ho lasciato quasi tutto il lavoro per poter assistere ad ogni suo piccolo cambiamento ...

oddio sarò diventata come la moglie di Arci...che pazienza!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> eh sapessi...sono cambiata tanto in questi due anni...
> figurati che lunotto dorme ancora con noi e spero che il tempo che vada sia ancora lontano...
> ho lasciato quasi tutto il lavoro per poter assistere ad ogni suo piccolo cambiamento ...
> 
> oddio sarò diventata come la moglie di Arci...che pazienza!


:rotfl: Sei certa di non essere la moglie di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]? :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè dici così, io sono nonno e mi prodigo per la mia nipotina e non è che la cosa mi pesi e sia dispendiosa e possono sempre contare se non a me ma alla mia signora che ora in pensione c passa ore sia a giocare che a prenderla in custodia per la giornata , come del resto lo fa l'altra nonna , forse perchè siamo di un altra epoca e con un altra esperienza di vita dataci dai nostri genitori e nonni?
> E pensare , per rispondere a Divi, che noi nati in prossimità della fine della seconda guerra mondiale veramente non avevamo niente per giocare e se si aveva erano macchinine di metallo e biciclette , i giochi si facevano nel cortile o in mezzo alla strada quindi guardati tutti dalle persone vicine, l'aggregazione se c'era  era il campetto dei preti per scorrazzare dietro alla palla in un campo di terra che cadendo ci procurava escoriazioni dolorose.
> Poi c'era una pazienza nel sopportare gli urli dei bambini che venivano sempre coccolati e non ci si trovava in imbarazzo per come si comportavano anche se erano vivaci certo qualche scappellotto volava ma la cosa era contenuta nella forza ed era solo per far capire quello che era giusto e non oltre a tutto si faceva capire con i rimproveri cosa non si doveva fare.


per quanto ritenga importante la figura dei nonni ...non mi sembra giusto 
caricarli di tanto lavoro...
tralascindo il fatto che i nonni del mio bimbo hanno l'abitudine di mettere naso
Nella gestione del quotidiano...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Sei certa di non essere la moglie di @_Arcistufo_? :carneval:


quasi certa viste le location differenti...
ma mi ci ritrovo parecchio...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> eh sapessi...sono cambiata tanto in questi due anni...
> figurati che lunotto dorme ancora con noi e spero che il tempo che vada sia ancora lontano...
> ho lasciato quasi tutto il lavoro per poter assistere ad ogni suo piccolo cambiamento ...
> 
> oddio sarò diventata come la moglie di Arci...che pazienza!


Ti offendi se ti dico che tuo marito non lo invidio per niente?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> per quanto ritenga importante la figura dei nonni ...non mi sembra giusto
> caricarli di tanto lavoro...
> tralascindo il fatto che i nonni del mio bimbo hanno l'abitudine di mettere naso
> Nella gestione del quotidiano...


Tutti i nonni lo fanno, però c'è da dire che lo fanno con le migliori intenzioni. Ho conosciuto nonni che odiavano il genero o la nuora ma comunque con nipote erano degli zuccherini. Possono anche essere impiccioni, ma con la quantità di rotture di palle che ti levano, per me possono impicciarsi quanto vogliono. Poi figurati che problema c'è ad arginarli se si vuole. I bambini mica sono scemi. Per esempio ti racconto questa. Io sono ferocemente ateo mentre mia madre è cattolica cattolica di una volta. Ovviamente, e me lo aspettavo, ha provato a portare mia figlia in chiesa, spiegandogli chi era Gesù secondo lei. Io lì potevo mettermi ad urlare alla mancanza di rispetto, oppure decidere una strategia alternativa per salvaguardare il libero arbitrio di mia figlia. La volta dopo, a tavola con la nonna, mia figlia ha candidamente spiegato alla nonna inorridita che Gesù è semplicemente uno che sia ripreso da un caso di morte apparente da un arresto cardiaco e compiva miracoli perché è un mutante esattamente come Wolverine e l'uomo ragno perché le favole sono tutte uguali. I nonni vanno gestiti, esattamente come vanno gestiti i ragazzini

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti offendi se ti dico che tuo marito non lo invidio per niente?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


ma ci mancherebbe ...difficile offendermi...
credimi non lo invidio neanche io...
mi rendo conto...

ma ma ci vuole tanta pazienza anche con voi bambinoni...
ora di preciso non so come sei ma dalla lettura 
mi fai ridere ...
vedo effettivamente parecchie affinità tra coppie...
a parte le corna...............forse....


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe ...difficile offendermi...
> credimi non lo invidio neanche io...
> mi rendo conto...
> 
> ...


Tesoro, magari mia moglie rinsavirà col tempo e tornerà ad essere la fuoriclasse di cui mi sono innamorato, ma io non ho nessuna intenzione di invecchiare accanto ad una che mi sta facendo invecchiare, tradendo me stesso. Preferisco centomila volte tradire lei

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le cose stanno che adesso i cani sono intoccabili, hanno diritti, i becchini propongono pure "Goodbau" (servizio di sepoltura) e i bambini disturbano e devono entrare in punta di piedi. Lingua in bocca con sti cazzo di cani e cioccolatini per scusarsi dei bambini (ovviamente ci sono anche casi limite di bambini maleducati). Continuamo così, facciamoci del male (cit.). A me sta roba mi manda ai pazzi.


Verissimo, quoto e straquoto. Però se ci fai caso normalmente quelli che dicono che i cani sono migliori dei bambini solo persone senza figli che tendono a fare del cane un surrogato materno. Fondamentalmente parliamo di volpi e uva

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu ci scherzi, sai quanta gente conosco che prima ancora di avere figli, sempre per il fatto che gli assiomi fanno male alla salute, diceva
> -io vicino a tua madre mai
> oppure
> -non ti preoccupare facciamo tutto noi da soli
> ...


Mah.... Io non posso contare sull'aiuto dei nonni pur avendoli abbastanza vicini. Parlo dei miei genitori, che amano il nipote in quell'ora in cui lo vedono ma per il resto"il figlio e' tuo e te lo devi gestire tu". E io non sono in una bella situazione, eh.

Perciò beato te. Ma non dare per scontato che i nonni ci siano. Che magari - avendo già dato - non ambiscono a curare bimbi piccoli.

O semplicemente non ne hanno più la forza. E ti garantisco, per parte mia, che al di la' dei miei problemi col marito (che si sono acutizzati con la nascita del figlio) alla soglia dei miei 40 anni fatico io a stargli dietro. E spesso a fine giornata non ne ho più per nessuno.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... Io non posso contare sull'aiuto dei nonni pur avendoli abbastanza vicini. Parlo dei miei genitori, che amano il nipote in quell'ora in cui lo vedono ma per il resto"il figlio e' tuo e te lo devi gestire tu". E io non sono in una bella situazione, eh.
> 
> Perciò beato te. Ma non dare per scontato che i nonni ci siano. Che magari - avendo già dato - non ambiscono a curare bimbi piccoli.
> 
> O semplicemente non ne hanno più la forza. E ti garantisco, per parte mia, che al di la' dei miei problemi col marito (che si sono acutizzati con la nascita del figlio) alla soglia dei miei 40 anni fatico io a stargli dietro. E spesso a fine giornata non ne ho più per nessuno.


Nel mio caso non è così. I miei genitori non aspettavano altro che rincoglionirsi appresso alla nipote, i miei suoceri molto meno, ma anche loro fanno quello che gli va. Comunque in termini di qualità di tempo centomila volte meglio la nonna che la baby-sitter. Diciamo che ho costruito e pianificato tutto in modo che l'intera tribù stesse addosso all'erede

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non è così. I miei genitori non aspettavano altro che rincoglionirsi appresso alla nipote, i miei suoceri molto meno, ma anche loro fanno quello che gli va. Comunque in termini di qualità di tempo centomila volte meglio la nonna che la baby-sitter. Diciamo che ho costruito e pianificato tutto in modo che l'intera tribù stesse addosso all'erede
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Ho l'impressione che ne parli come fosse un peso. O un problema per la coppia. O la causa dei problemi che attribuisci a tua moglie.

La posso dire una cosa? So che è impopolare....

Spesso gli uomini in questi casi sono molto egoisti.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che ne parli come fosse un peso. O un problema per la coppia. O la causa dei problemi che attribuisci a tua moglie?
> 
> La posso dire una cosa? So che è impopolare....
> 
> Spesa gli uomini in questi casi sono molto egoisti.


Mediamente vero. Ma nasce tutto dalla differenza tra capire che si sta sopportando un ruolo che anche se non ci piace è giusto che si sopporti, e doversi far piacere per forza quel ruolo.
Il problema è che siamo tutti quanti dei drogati di felicità. Viviamo la felicità come se fosse un diritto, quando non sei obbligato ad essere felice se tuo figlio è felice, sei obbligato a fare felice tuo figlio. Invece, oltre a fare quello che è giusto che uno faccia, ci sentiamo anche obbligati ad appiccicarci in faccia un sorriso falso mentre spicciamo montagne di rotture di coglioni.
 il problema è che appiccicarsi in faccia quel sorriso falso, costa energia. Tanto vale fare quello che devi fare con la massima efficacia possibile, levarsi i problemi velocemente senza ricorrere ai mezzucci dei frustrati con il sorriso falso appiccicato in faccia.
E vedrai che poi quel paio d'ore che passi col pupo, ce le passi molto più sereno.
Basta ricordarsi una verità base che le donne spesso ignorano. Noi maschi non produciamo ossitocina, voi donne state fatte, in gravidanza; noi no.
Soprattutto nei primi tempi ti devi organizzare per rendere sopportabile qualcosa che sopportabile non è. Se cominci a raccontartela, muori male

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto (v. Link in fondo) che si sta diffondendo una gentile abitudine che i genitori preparino biglietti di scuse preventivi per eventuale disturbo che i bambini potrebbero arrecare, anche accompagnati da cioccolatini.
> Effettivamente pare che i bambini fastidiosi o maleducati siano in aumento, ma è così?
> Non sarà che quando i bambini erano tanti vi era maggiore tolleranza?
> Oppure non è che adesso si pretende che i bambini partecipino alla vita degli adulti perché sono i genitori che non vogliono cambiare la loro vita?
> ...



Trovo terribile il bigliettino con cioccolatini e tappi annessi. C'è dietro che i genitori non vogliono essere giudicati, che ai bambini non si riconosce l'essere tali, che annunciare prima eventuali disagi tranquillizza soprattutto gli adulti che cosi pensano di non doversi preoccupare almeno di quell'aspetto di un momento difficoltoso. Scusate se abbiamo un bambino e lo facciamo viaggiare pure, ma per favore.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti i nonni lo fanno, però c'è da dire che lo fanno con le migliori intenzioni. Ho conosciuto nonni che odiavano il genero o la nuora ma comunque con nipote erano degli zuccherini. Possono anche essere impiccioni, ma con la quantità di rotture di palle che ti levano, per me possono impicciarsi quanto vogliono. Poi figurati che problema c'è ad arginarli se si vuole. I bambini mica sono scemi. Per esempio ti racconto questa. Io sono ferocemente ateo mentre mia madre è cattolica cattolica di una volta. Ovviamente, e me lo aspettavo, ha provato a portare mia figlia in chiesa, spiegandogli chi era Gesù secondo lei. Io lì potevo mettermi ad urlare alla mancanza di rispetto, oppure decidere una strategia alternativa per salvaguardare il libero arbitrio di mia figlia. La volta dopo, a tavola con la nonna, mia figlia ha candidamente spiegato alla nonna inorridita che Gesù è semplicemente uno che sia ripreso da un caso di morte apparente da un arresto cardiaco e compiva miracoli perché è un mutante esattamente come Wolverine e l'uomo ragno perché le favole sono tutte uguali. I nonni vanno gestiti, esattamente come vanno gestiti i ragazzini
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


ma...a dire il vero a me non levano nessuna rottura di palle ...e se devo mettermi a gestire pure i nonni hai voglia...
ma te non è che vuoi gestire un po troppo ?


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mediamente vero. Ma nasce tutto dalla differenza tra capire che si sta sopportando un ruolo che anche se non ci piace è giusto che si sopporti, e doversi far piacere per forza quel ruolo.
> Il problema è che siamo tutti quanti dei drogati di felicità. Viviamo la felicità come se fosse un diritto, quando non sei obbligato ad essere felice se tuo figlio è felice, sei obbligato a fare felice tuo figlio. Invece, oltre a fare quello che è giusto che uno faccia, ci sentiamo anche obbligati ad appiccicarci in faccia un sorriso falso mentre spicciamo montagne di rotture di coglioni.
> il problema è che appiccicarsi in faccia quel sorriso falso, costa energia. Tanto vale fare quello che devi fare con la massima efficacia possibile, levarsi i problemi velocemente senza ricorrere ai mezzucci dei frustrati con il sorriso falso appiccicato in faccia.
> E vedrai che poi quel paio d'ore che passi col pupo, ce le passi molto più sereno.
> ...


Non esiste una ricetta per vivere bene la propria genitorialità. Credi che noi donne non siamo"fatte" di ossitocina. E che non è facile accettare qualcuno con cui dividere il tuo corpo. Ma per questo motivo, per qualche tempo dopo la nascita (poco invero) quel qualcuno oramai nato lo senti come un distaccamento di te. Ed è una sensazione che ti fa passare tutto quel che dici. E che - tu uomo - non senti.

Mi dispiace


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non esiste una ricetta per vivere bene la propria genitorialità. Credi che noi donne non siamo"fatte" di ossitocina. E che non è facile accettare qualcuno con cui dividere il tuo corpo. Ma per questo motivo, per qualche tempo dopo la nascita (poco invero) quel qualcuno oramai nato lo senti come un distaccamento di te. Ed è una sensazione che ti fa passare tutto quel che dici. E che non senti.
> 
> Mi dispiace


Tranquilla, sono 40 anni che ho imparato a convivere col fatto che sono nato maschio [emoji56] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro, magari mia moglie rinsavirà col tempo e tornerà ad essere la fuoriclasse di cui mi sono innamorato, ma io non ho nessuna intenzione di invecchiare accanto ad una che mi sta facendo invecchiare, tradendo me stesso. Preferisco centomila volte tradire lei
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


mhà...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma...a dire il vero a me non levano nessuna rottura di palle ...e se devo mettermi a gestire pure i nonni hai voglia...
> ma te non è che vuoi gestire un po troppo ?


Ma che scherzi? Ma se la mia filosofia di vita è quella di andare a corrente, un colpetto qua, un colpetto là, e fanno tutti tutto da soli

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi? Ma se la mia filosofia di vita è quella di andare a corrente, un colpetto qua, un colpetto là, e fanno tutti tutto da soli
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


si infatti ...si nota da ciò che racconti...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si infatti ...si nota da ciò che racconti...


immaginavo[emoji56] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mediamente vero. Ma nasce tutto dalla differenza tra capire che si sta sopportando un ruolo che anche se non ci piace è giusto che si sopporti, e doversi far piacere per forza quel ruolo.
> Il problema è che siamo tutti quanti dei drogati di felicità. Viviamo la felicità come se fosse un diritto, quando non sei obbligato ad essere felice se tuo figlio è felice, sei obbligato a fare felice tuo figlio. Invece, oltre a fare quello che è giusto che uno faccia, ci sentiamo anche obbligati ad appiccicarci in faccia un sorriso falso mentre spicciamo montagne di rotture di coglioni.
> il problema è che appiccicarsi in faccia quel sorriso falso, costa energia. Tanto vale fare quello che devi fare con la massima efficacia possibile, levarsi i problemi velocemente senza ricorrere ai mezzucci dei frustrati con il sorriso falso appiccicato in faccia.
> E vedrai che poi quel paio d'ore che passi col pupo, ce le passi molto più sereno.
> ...


Ma scusa voi come coppia dovreste essere felicissimi allora perchè visto che avete l'aiuto dei nonni dovrebbe essere piu facile ritagliarvi piu tempo per voi....Io non ho mai potuto contare a nessuno (a parte la signora che mi tiene i bimbi soprattutto per lavoro) non ho mai potuto contare su nessuno da quanto son nati i bimbi....Siete fortunati per come la vedo io.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma scusa voi come coppia dovreste essere felicissimi allora perchè visto che avete l'aiuto dei nonni dovrebbe essere piu facile ritagliarvi piu tempo per voi....Io non ho mai potuto contare a nessuno (a parte la signora che mi tiene i bimbi soprattutto per lavoro) non ho mai potuto contare su nessuno da quanto son nati i bimbi....Siete fortunati per come la vedo io.


E chi ha mai detto il contrario? Anche se dove tu ci vedi la fortuna, io ci vedo tanta pianificazione. Quando abbiamo deciso di fare un figlio la possibilità di avere braccine che ci lasciassero liberi fondamentalmente di lavorare, visto che entrambi abbiamo dei ritmi devastanti, ci ha portato anche a vendere una casa e di acquistarne un'altra pur di avvicinarci. Io avevo anche proposto a mia moglie di prendere una casa più grande per avere una persona che abitasse con noi almeno per i primi tempi, ma siccome lei è terrona dentro, non voleva estranei in casa propria.
Io da parte mia le ho fatto tu veramente notare che qualcuno che hai assunto se non ti piace come lavora lo puoi anche cacciare via, mentre i nonni se li spremi poi giustamente pretendono, ma lei non mi ha dato ascolto.
Adesso abbiamo dei nonni che pretendono e una tata che ci costa uguale.
Ovviamente i nonni li lasci fare, visto e considerato che sono i nonni, e quanto si sbattono. Però a me una delle cose che mi dà veramente fastidio, è che secondo me i bambini non dovrebbero cambiare mani così spesso

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi ha mai detto il contrario? Anche se dove tu ci vedi la fortuna, io ci vedo tanta pianificazione. Quando abbiamo deciso di fare un figlio la possibilità di avere braccine che ci lasciassero liberi fondamentalmente di lavorare, visto che entrambi abbiamo dei ritmi devastanti, ci ha portato anche a vendere una casa e di acquistarne un'altra pur di avvicinarci. Io avevo anche proposto a mia moglie di prendere una casa più grande per avere una persona che abitasse con noi almeno per i primi tempi, ma siccome lei è terrona dentro, non voleva estranei in casa propria.
> Io da parte mia le ho fatto tu veramente notare che qualcNom uno che hai assunto se non ti piace come lavora lo puoi anche cacciare via, mentre i nonni se li spremi poi giustamente pretendono, ma lei non mi ha dato ascolto.
> Adesso abbiamo dei nonni che pretendono e una tata che ci costa uguale.
> Ovviamente i nonni li lasci fare, visto e considerato che sono i nonni, e quanto si sbattono. Però a me una delle cose che mi dà veramente fastidio, è che secondo me i bambini non dovrebbero cambiare mani così spesso
> ...


Bhe diciamo che non sono la persona piu adatta a risponderti riguardo
allo stabilirsi degli estranei a casa di una coppia...Chi  mi ha letta qui  sa anche il perche
Dico solo che avrei preferito perfino a mia suocera che ad una estranea....


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bhe diciamo che non sono la persona piu adatta a risponderti riguardo
> allo stabilirsi degli estranei a casa di una coppia...Chi  mi ha letta qui  sa anche il perche
> Dico solo che avrei preferito perfino a mia suocera che ad una estranea....


Se mi dai il link al 3D vado a leggere

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se mi dai il link al 3D vado a leggere
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19839-non-ci-riesco-a-credere!?highlight=

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20007-stammattina-l-ho-incontrata?highlight=


Anche se la mia storia sta sparpagliata per il forum....


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19839-non-ci-riesco-a-credere!?highlight=
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20007-stammattina-l-ho-incontrata?highlight=
> 
> ...


Immagino un po' tutte comunque grazie adesso mi impiccio

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19839-non-ci-riesco-a-credere!?highlight=
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20007-stammattina-l-ho-incontrata?highlight=
> 
> ...


Letto e capito il perché. Visto perché i casini si fanno lontano da casa? Il personale di servizio lo sceglie la signora. Anche questo fa parte delle regole del nonno

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Letto e capito il perché. Visto perché i casini si fanno lontano da casa? Il personale di servizio lo sceglie la signora. Anche questo fa parte delle regole del nonno
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mica cambia. Io la babysitter (si, anche io sono del club di [MENTION=5436]Eratò[/MENTION])l'ho scelta, e l'ho tenuta perfino quando ho visto che cominciava a fare gli occhi dolci al papà... ma contro la mancanza di buon gusto che ci puoi fare?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mica cambia. Io la babysitter (si, anche io sono del club di @_Eratò_)l'ho scelta, e l'ho tenuta perfino quando ho visto che cominciava a fare gli occhi dolci al papà... ma contro la mancanza di buon gusto che ci puoi fare?


nulla. contro la mancanza di buon gusto non ci puoi fare nulla. MAI.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mica cambia. Io la babysitter (si, anche io sono del club di @_Eratò_)l'ho scelta, e l'ho tenuta perfino quando ho visto che cominciava a fare gli occhi dolci al papà... ma contro la mancanza di buon gusto che ci puoi fare?


quindi mi escludi a priori che la scaltra slava fosse preesistente nella vita del marito?


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2016)

rei





Arcistufo ha detto:


> quindi mi escludi a priori che la scaltra slava fosse preesistente nella vita del marito?


Bella domanda a cui non si avra mai una risposta....Lui l'ha sempre negato ma i fatti indicavano  altro.Lui e sempre stato "negare sempre  anche l'evidenza".E questo mi faceva incazzare come una iena.Avrei preferito ammetesse  subito.Cisaremmo risparmiati  tanti  teatrini....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> rei
> 
> Bella domanda a cui non si avra mai una risposta....Lui l'ha sempre negato ma i fatti indicavano  altro.Lui e sempre stato "negare sempre  anche l'evidenza".E questo mi faceva incazzare come una iena.Avrei preferito ammetesse  subito.Cisaremmo risparmiati  tanti  teatrini....


Tesoro scusa, facciamo finta per un attimo che la tizia fosse preesistente. Secondo te uno che arma una manfrina del genere per portarti l'amante nel lettone, potrebbe essere uno che c'è rimasto sotto con 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canottiera, eppure chissà quali film si è fatto. Comunque secondo me ad uno così i teatrini piacciono un sacco

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quindi mi escludi a priori che la scaltra slava fosse preesistente nella vita del marito?


Eratò ti ha risposto per il suo caso. La mia la cercai io ed era italianissima (terrona si ). In questa storia "l'esotica" sono io


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Eratò ti ha risposto per il suo caso. La mia la cercai io ed era italianissima (terrona si ). In questa storia "l'esotica" sono io


aggio fatto casino, chiedo perdono. Ma dal cellulare non è facile per niente

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> aggio fatto casino, chiedo perdono. Ma dal cellulare non è facile per niente
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ti preoccupare, ogni post aggiunge un tasello al grande puzzle dei tradimenti e delle esperienze umane


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Eratò ti ha risposto per il suo caso. La mia la cercai io ed era italianissima (terrona si ). In questa storia "l'esotica" sono io


Noi invece "esotiche" tutte...Aveva voglia di ampliare gli orizzonti il ragazzo:rotfl:Ma non e detto che non abbia
dato soddisfazione pure a qualche italiana quel periodo.

Vai cercando


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Noi invece "esotiche" tutte...Aveva voglia di ampliare gli orizzonti il ragazzo:rotfl:Ma non e detto che non abbia
> dato soddisfazione pure a qualche italiana quel periodo.
> 
> Vai cercando


Invece la mia di baby sitter e varesotta, e pure molto carina, però onestamente vedere una più brutta di mia moglie, più stupida di mia moglie, che accudisce mia figlia, onestamente non mi ha mai scatenato alcunché

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Noi invece "esotiche" tutte...Aveva voglia di ampliare gli orizzonti il ragazzo:rotfl:Ma non e detto che non abbia
> dato soddisfazione pure a qualche italiana quel periodo.
> 
> Vai cercando


Il mio cercava o ha trovato l'amore, e un ritorno a casa e al suo guscio. Peccato non abbia avuto il coraggio di essere coerente con se stesso. Sembra che lei non avesse la metà della mia grinta
 Anche tu non scherzi in quanto a grinta


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece la mia di baby sitter e varesotta, e pure molto carina, però onestamente vedere una più brutta di mia moglie, più stupida di mia moglie, che accudisce mia figlia, onestamente non mi ha mai scatenato alcunché
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Abbi pazienza, o trovi solo tu il 2% delle mejo di tua moglie o scopi con donne pejo di lei. Non lo fai con la babysitter perchè non ti attira lei o sei troppo scaltro etc etc. Quanto mi stonano le tue graduatorie, anche se inserite in ragionamenti che non fanno una piega


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, o trovi solo tu il 2% delle mejo di tua moglie o scopi con donne pejo di lei. Non lo fai con la babysitter perchè non ti attira lei o sei troppo scaltro etc etc. Quanto mi stonano le tue graduatorie, anche se inserite in ragionamenti che non fanno una piega


Veramente era solo per dire che non importa quanto sei gnocca, se mi entri nel loop dei pomodorini biologici l'ormone va a farsi benedire. Poi è ovvio che non le concederei la benedizione del regale augello per un miliardo di motivi di opportunità ma è proprio che non mi smuove di base nemmeno il rammarico per la mancata benedizione.
E poi ti devo dire, a me la mia signora mi ingrifa un sacco. È una s******, ma mi ingrifa un sacco

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Veramente era solo per dire che non importa quanto sei gnocca, se mi entri nel loop dei pomodorini biologici l'ormone va a farsi benedire. Poi è ovvio che non le concederei la benedizione del regale augello per un miliardo di motivi di opportunità ma è proprio che non mi smuove di base nemmeno il rammarico per la mancata benedizione.
> E poi ti devo dire, a me la mia signora mi ingrifa un sacco. È una s******, ma mi ingrifa un sacco
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda che i pomodori biologici sono slurp:mexican: :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Guarda che i pomodori biologici sono slurp:mexican: :rotfl:


No dai, non te li mangiare da sola su[emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2016)

devo essere ot ma avete notato che  si sta allargano il numero di alberghi (e qualche locale) che si dichiara "inadatto" ad ospitare bambini?


----------



## Eratò (20 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo essere ot ma avete notato che  si sta allargano il numero di alberghi (e qualche locale) che si dichiara "inadatto" ad ospitare bambini?


Ma ormai anche in alcuni matrimoni lo dichiarano che  gli adulti son 
invitati ma i bimbi no...I bimbi a casa perche fanno casino.In un occasione
poi che dovrebbe essere la celebrazione alla famiglia.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ormai anche in alcuni matrimoni lo dichiarano che  gli adulti son
> invitati ma i bimbi no...I bimbi a casa perche fanno casino.In un occasione
> poi che dovrebbe essere la celebrazione alla famiglia.


da una parte c'è l'inadeguatezza di genitori incapaci di educare, dall'altra l'intolleranza sparsa che (ammetto da grande amante degli animali) a volte stride con l'apertura dilagante alle bestiole


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo essere ot ma avete notato che  si sta allargano il numero di alberghi (e qualche locale) che si dichiara "inadatto" ad ospitare bambini?


Questo dipende, credo, anche dai cambiamenti delle norme di sicurezza.
Credo che per non incorrere in denunce ad esempio una piscina dovrebbe avere costantemente un bagnino ed essere recintata e chiusa di notte.
E anche i genitori non sorvegliano i bambini come dovrebbero


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2016)

Non è neanche più possibile portare i bambini nelle fabbriche.
Io avevo visitato la centrale del latte e Motta (ehm non c'è più) ma adesso non accetta nessuno le scolaresche per questioni di sicurezza.
Per proteggere i bambini li priviamo di esperienze.
È buffo che su fb imperversino condivisioni di immagini e scritti sul buon tempo antico in cui si giocava ad arrampicarsi sugli alberi e ci si sporcava nel fango da parte di genitori che piazzano i figli con uno smartphone in mano


----------



## Ecate (20 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è neanche più possibile portare i bambini nelle fabbriche.
> Io avevo visitato la centrale del latte e Motta (ehm non c'è più) ma adesso non accetta nessuno le scolaresche per questioni di sicurezza.
> Per proteggere i bambini li priviamo di esperienze.
> È buffo che su fb imperversino condivisioni di immagini e scritti sul buon tempo antico in cui si giocava ad arrampicarsi sugli alberi e ci si sporcava nel fango da parte di genitori che piazzano i figli con uno smartphone in mano


Sono d'accordissimo con te.


----------



## Ecate (20 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ormai anche in alcuni matrimoni lo dichiarano che  gli adulti son
> invitati ma i bimbi no...I bimbi a casa perche fanno casino.In un occasione
> poi che dovrebbe essere la celebrazione alla famiglia.


Ecco, questo veramente è assurdo. Quando cose del genere mi sono capitate ho ritenuto che l'invito fosse un pro forma. La mia idea di forma ideale prevede che in questi casi l'invito non ci sia affatto.


----------



## Eratò (20 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, questo veramente è assurdo. Quando cose del genere mi sono capitate ho ritenuto che l'invito fosse un pro forma. La mia idea di forma ideale prevede che in questi casi l'invito non ci sia affatto.


Io d'accordissimo con te.Infatti al matrimonio non ci son andata...Quando mi chiamarono per dirmelo ci rimasi pure male.I miei bimbi li avevano visti da neonati ma erano partiti già ad escluderli.Lo trovai molto brutto.E con che faccia poi si dice ai genitori di non portarsi i figli?Per me è inconcepibile...Per me.


----------



## Ecate (20 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io d'accordissimo con te.Infatti al matrimonio non ci son andata...Quando mi chiamarono per dirmelo ci rimasi pure male.I miei bimbi li avevano visti da neonati ma erano partiti già ad escluderli.Lo trovai molto brutto.E con che faccia poi si dice ai genitori di non portarsi i figli?Per me è inconcepibile...Per me.


Per me pure, da tutti i punti di vista.
O si decide di invitare solo le persone con cui c'è legame affettivo - e quindi anche i figli delle persone a cui si vuole bene
O si decide di allargare il matrimonio, per motivi formali e sociali
A questo punto l'invito selettivo inficia la forma
I matrimoni più belli sono quelli del primo tipo 
Oppure quelli in cui sono invitate tante persone e diventa una grande festa di quartiere
ognuno contribuisce e l'importante è stare insieme (e non fare la gara a chi è più raffinato)


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2016)

Non ho mai ricevuto inviti a cui i figli non erano invitati 
Io però non ho mai portato i miei figli piccoli, per mia scelta ai matrimoni


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ormai anche in alcuni matrimoni lo dichiarano che  gli adulti son
> invitati ma i bimbi no...I bimbi a casa perche fanno casino.In un occasione
> poi che dovrebbe essere la celebrazione alla famiglia.


Queste cose non le capisco e a dire il vero non pensavo neanche potessero accadere...

sicura che sia per il casino e non per il costo?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Queste cose non le capisco e a dire il vero non pensavo neanche potessero accadere...
> 
> sicura che sia per il casino e non per il costo?


Boh la gente è matta e invita centinaia di persone!


----------



## Ecate (20 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Queste cose non le capisco e a dire il vero non pensavo neanche potessero accadere...
> 
> sicura che sia per il casino e non per il costo?


Anche se la motivazione è questa resta una cafonata


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Agosto 2016)

Ma spendere due spicci per il kinderheim, l'animazione o quello che vi pare non è meglio invece di spendere un miliardo a testa moltiplicato 200 persone e tenere i bimbi fuori perché fanno casino? È anche vero che sta all'intelligenza dei genitori non portarsi i figli comunque se, ad esempio il matrimonio è palesemente inadatto (festa da ballo, matrimoni in posti scomodi, grandi traversate, ecc.) Io se dovevo farmi 300 chilometri per andare a un matrimonio e portarmi la nana che dopo 3 ore di macchina devo anche obbligarla a stare seduta a tavola a un matrimonio di gente di cui a lei ovviamente non frega nulla la mollo due giorni ai nonni

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (20 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma spendere due spicci per il kinderheim, l'animazione o quello che vi pare non è meglio invece di spendere un miliardo a testa moltiplicato 200 persone e tenere i bimbi fuori perché fanno casino? È anche vero che sta all'intelligenza dei genitori non portarsi i figli comunque se, ad esempio il matrimonio è palesemente inadatto (festa da ballo, matrimoni in posti scomodi, grandi traversate, ecc.) Io se dovevo farmi 300 chilometri per andare a un matrimonio e portarmi la nana che dopo 3 ore di macchina devo anche obbligarla a stare seduta a tavola a un matrimonio di gente di cui a lei ovviamente non frega nulla la mollo due giorni ai nonni
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E io la faccio ancora più semplice...se hai(generico) paura che i bambini possano far casino fai una cosa bella e non m'invitare proprio piuttosto che la megacafonata di mandarmi l'invito e poi chiamarmi per dirmi di non portarmi i figli.Ma il regalo ti piace però e funziona a 'ndo coglio coglio...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E io la faccio ancora più semplice...se hai(generico) paura che i bambini possano far casino fai una cosa bella e non m'invitare proprio piuttosto che la megacafonata di mandarmi l'invito e poi chiamarmi per dirmi di non portarmi i figli.Ma il regalo ti piace però e funziona a 'ndo coglio coglio...


Punti di vista, secondo me ormai a suon di matrimoni di pidocchiosi mi sono reso conto che invece di fare i regali dovrei presentarmi con un sacchetto di lupini andrebbe bene lo stesso. Che organizza il matrimonio dovrebbe sbattersi  - invece che per scegliere le tovaglie abbinate con i tovaglioli e perdere mesi e mesi appresso i fiori al vestito - a far stare bene gli invitati. Io gli ultimi 10 matrimoni in cui sono stato la gente era preoccupato soltanto delle foto.
Il mio matrimonio invece a livello di foto fa schifo ma gli invitati ancora mi dicono che è il più bel matrimonio a cui siano mai stati... i bambini sono stati intrattenuti, affamati, e sistemati a parte e sono stati completamente invisibili. Il tutto a due spicci due....
Basta pensarci

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche se la motivazione è questa resta una cafonata


si certo ...però voglio dire ...basta mandarli a cagare...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2016)

Mha...non so dove viviate 
ma i bimbi alle cerimonie o eventi a cui partecipo ancora si intrattengono da soli ...
cioe bhó pare parliate di selvaggi...


----------



## Eratò (20 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punti di vista, secondo me ormai a suon di matrimoni di pidocchiosi mi sono reso conto che invece di fare i regali dovrei presentarmi con un sacchetto di lupini andrebbe bene lo stesso. Che organizza il matrimonio dovrebbe sbattersi  - invece che per scegliere le tovaglie abbinate con i tovaglioli e perdere mesi e mesi appresso i fiori al vestito - a far stare bene gli invitati. Io gli ultimi 10 matrimoni in cui sono stato la gente era preoccupato soltanto delle foto.
> Il mio matrimonio invece a livello di foto fa schifo ma gli invitati ancora mi dicono che è il più bel matrimonio a cui siano mai stati... i bambini sono stati intrattenuti, affamati, e sistemati a parte e sono stati completamente invisibili. Il tutto a due spicci due....
> Basta pensarci
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E le foto ....quante ore di attesa per gli sposi che si facevano le foto E i droni...E tutti gli invitati 
,compresi quelli che sono amici degli amici di mamma/papà/suocera/suocero/fratello/sorella/cugina ...E di cui gli sposi nemmeno si ricordano il nome o non l'hanno mai saputo.E la sposa col servizio fotografico che parte alle 6 di mattina e finisce con gli sposi stanchi e già pentiti sul lettone del albergo a 1000 stelle...Quante ne avrei da raccontare sui matrimoni.:rotfl:Ed ecco perché poi i bimbi non vanno bene ...Non sia mai che spostino un fiore e subito parte l'isteria di "oh my god!E adesso come esce la foto?!"


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2016)

Io la sto pensando da invitata e non da sposa 
Cioè al mio matrimonio ho invitato le famiglie complete ma molti sono venuti senza figli cosa che anche io faccio quasi sempre a meno che non si tratti di parenti strettissimi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Comunque ricordiamoci che quelle sono le nozze e anche a Cana volevano fare bella figura.
Il matrimonio è invece quello che leggiamo qui ed è abbastanza disastrato.
Forse sperano di avere almeno un bel ricordo delle nozze.


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la sto pensando da invitata e non da sposa
> Cioè al mio matrimonio ho invitato le famiglie complete ma molti sono venuti senza figli cosa che anche io faccio quasi sempre a meno che non si tratti di parenti strettissimi


Guarda un conto è se scelgo di non portarli io i bimbi perchè so che si stancherebbero troppo e un altro conto se me lo imponi....Son 2 situazioni differenti.E mi trova d'accordo  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION].Meglio non so spiegarlo...


----------



## Ecate (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda un conto è se scelgo di non portarli io i bimbi perchè so che si stancherebbero troppo e un altro conto se me lo imponi....Son 2 situazioni differenti.E mi trova d'accordo  @_Arcistufo_.Meglio non so spiegarlo...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda un conto è se scelgo di non portarli io i bimbi perchè so che si stancherebbero troppo e un altro conto se me lo imponi....Son 2 situazioni differenti.E mi trova d'accordo  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION].Meglio non so spiegarlo...


Infatti è quello che sottolineavo
Forse non sono stata chiara


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che sottolineavo
> Forse non sono stata chiara


Scusa.A volte non capisco io


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mha...non so dove viviate
> ma i bimbi alle cerimonie o eventi a cui partecipo ancora si intrattengono da soli ...
> cioe bhó pare parliate di selvaggi...


Non sono i bimbi ad essere selvaggi, è il tasso di pazienza che si è notevolmente ridotto. Oltretutto, visto che ormai ci si sposa sempre più tardi, le paranoie relative al momento perfetto la fanno da padrone sul matrimonio d'amore. Anche perché qualcuno mi deve spiegare qual è la differenza tra il matrimonio di due persone, magari con figli, che stanno insieme da 10 anni e una una festa di compleanno. Budget a parte, ovviamente.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mha...non so dove viviate
> ma i bimbi alle cerimonie o eventi a cui partecipo ancora si intrattengono da soli ...
> cioe bhó pare parliate di selvaggi...


Ma se si portano i figli in un matrimonio o da qualsiasi altro luogo non si può pensare "tanto un modo per intrattenersi lo trovano"...Perchè i modi per intrattenersi da soli non sempre sono consoni al occasione e al luogo(son bambini stanno fermi fino ad un certo punto) e poi non tutti i bimbi son uguali.Quindi anche il genitore deve mettere in conto che si deve impegnare e seguirli...Anche per motivi che riguardano la loro incolumità.A me mi è capitato di trovarmi in ricevimenti che si facevano al ottavo piano di un albergo ma dotati di un bel giardino.Se seguivo la linea "tanto s'intrattengono da soli" me li trovavo buttati sotto la balconata...Si prendono per la manina e si portano al giardino magari...Giocano un po',non corrono in mezzo ai tavoli,loro stanno tranquilli in seguito.Magari io trovo il primo e il secondo freddi ma loro stanno bene e gli invitati non vanno in isteria.Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma se si portano i figli in un matrimonio o da qualsiasi altro luogo non si può pensare "tanto un modo per intrattenersi lo trovano"...Perchè i modi per intrattenersi da soli non sempre sono consoni al occasione e al luogo(son bambini stanno fermi fino ad un certo punto) e poi non tutti i bimbi son uguali.Quindi anche il genitore deve mettere in conto che si deve impegnare e seguirli...Anche per motivi che riguardano la loro incolumità.A me mi è capitato di trovarmi in ricevimenti che si facevano al ottavo piano di un albergo ma dotati di un bel giardino.Se seguivo la linea "tanto s'intrattengono da soli" me li trovavo buttati sotto la balconata...Si prendono per la manina e si portano al giardino magari...Giocano un po',non corrono in mezzo ai tavoli,loro stanno tranquilli in seguito.Magari io trovo il primo e il secondo freddi ma loro stanno bene e gli invitati non vanno in isteria.Secondo me.


Eh ma bisogna accettare di mangiare freddo, di non chiacchierare con adulti per occuparsi di loro. E questo non è che viene considerato fastidioso a un matrimonio, ma sempre, per cui le creature non hanno interiorizzato un minimo di autocontrollo.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh ma bisogna accettare di mangiare freddo, di non chiacchierare con adulti per occuparsi di loro. E questo non è che viene considerato fastidioso a un matrimonio, ma sempre, per cui le creature non hanno interiorizzato un minimo di autocontrollo.


Non sono i bambini a dover interiorizzare l'autocontrollo. Specialmente in una occasione come un matrimonio in cui bisogna stare a gestire i tempi morti che sono tosti per un adulto, figurarsi per loro. Sono i genitori che devono avere l'intelligenza di occuparsi dei figli invece di preoccuparsi per loro

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh ma bisogna accettare di mangiare freddo, di non chiacchierare con adulti per occuparsi di loro. E questo non è che viene considerato fastidioso a un matrimonio, ma sempre, per cui le creature non hanno interiorizzato un minimo di autocontrollo.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono i bambini a dover interiorizzare l'autocontrollo. Specialmente in una occasione come un matrimonio in cui bisogna stare a gestire i tempi morti che sono tosti per un adulto, figurarsi per loro. Sono i genitori che devono avere l'intelligenza di occuparsi dei figli invece di preoccuparsi per loro
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh ma bisogna accettare di mangiare freddo, di non chiacchierare con adulti per occuparsi di loro. E questo non è che viene considerato fastidioso a un matrimonio, ma sempre, per cui le creature non hanno interiorizzato un minimo di autocontrollo.


Ho scritto che i genitori devono occuparsi dei figli. Ho scritto che occuparsi dei figli implica non seguire il proprio piacere.
Ho scritto che occuparsi dei figli significa anche educarli a interiorizzare l'autocontrollo e non è solo intrattenerli perché seguano il loro piacere.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto che i genitori devono occuparsi dei figli. Ho scritto che occuparsi dei figli implica non seguire il proprio piacere.
> Ho scritto che occuparsi dei figli significa anche educarli a interiorizzare l'autocontrollo e non è solo intrattenerli perché seguano il loro piacere.


Educazione ad interiorizzare l'autocontrollo come dici tu, deriva principalmente da fattori ambientali. Se tu fai cresce i tuoi figli in un ambiente di cafoni che non rispettano gli spazi privati gli uni degli altri, puoi essere la Fraulein rigida del mondo otterrai soltanto dei cafoni, per di più frustrati. È intelligenza anche non portare i bambini cerimonia che secondo me li stressano e basta. A meno che, per le condizioni della festa, non sia divertente e rilassante anche per loro

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh ma bisogna accettare di mangiare freddo, di non chiacchierare con adulti per occuparsi di loro. E questo non è che viene considerato fastidioso a un matrimonio, ma sempre, per cui le creature non hanno interiorizzato un minimo di autocontrollo.



Dipende pure dal età però...Una cosa se un bambino ha 8 anni e un altra se ne tiene 2.Non si può pretendere autocontrollo da una creatura di 18 mesi ad esempio.Ma escludendolo e non portandolo mai in un occasione del genere non è che l'autocontrollo glielo insegni.Progressivamente s'impara a stare in mezzo al mondo ed ad adattarsi nelle varie occasioni...Che poi son gli adulti stessi spesso non hanno autocontrollo e buon senso e lo si pretende dai bimbi?Infatti le peggiori cafonate nei matrimoni le ho viste fare agli adulti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Educazione ad interiorizzare l'autocontrollo come dici tu, deriva principalmente da fattori ambientali. Se tu fai cresce i tuoi figli in un ambiente di cafoni che non rispettano gli spazi privati gli uni degli altri, puoi essere la Fraulein rigida del mondo otterrai soltanto dei cafoni, per di più frustrati. È intelligenza anche non portare i bambini cerimonia che secondo me li stressano e basta. A meno che, per le condizioni della festa, non sia divertente e rilassante anche per loro
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


L'ambiente in cui crescono i figli è la famiglia. E quella roba lì è educazione. L'educazione non prescinde dalla considerazione dei reali bisogni di un bambino nelle diverse età e dalle sue capacità cognitive. 
Genitori insofferenti dei tempi morti (che non so quali siano) avranno difficoltà a educare alla gestione del tempo libero. Infatti si vedono sempre più genitori alla ricerca di vacanze con qualcuno che si occupi dei figli e magari anche di loro e che piazzano in mano ai bambini tablet, perché loro stessi non sanno gestire i tempi vuoti e ne ricavano insofferenza.
La genitorialità dovrebbe essere anche un'opportunità di crescita e di comprensione di sé e dei propri meccanismi di risoluzione dei disagi positivi e negativi, per fare sperimentare modalità di gestione del tempo e delle emozioni ai figli, ma anche a se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dipende pure dal età però...Una cosa se un bambino ha 8 anni e un altra se ne tiene 2.Non si può pretendere autocontrollo da una creatura di 18 mesi ad esempio.Ma escludendolo e non portandolo mai in un occasione del genere non è che l'autocontrollo glielo insegni.Progressivamente s'impara a stare in mezzo al mondo ed ad adattarsi nelle varie occasioni...Che poi son gli adulti stessi spesso non hanno autocontrollo e buon senso e lo si pretende dai bimbi?Infatti le peggiori cafonate nei matrimoni le ho viste fare agli adulti.


Infatti è quello che ho scritto, mentre scrivevi tu.
Io sono andata a pochi matrimoni e con figli di diverse età e naturalmente ho avuto aspettative diverse e ho dovuto agire con loro in modo diverso. E quando erano piccoli è stato proprio fisicamente faticoso. 
Volete figli felici, sereni, capaci di autocontrollo, con una buona autostima? È lì che cominciate a pagare: col sudore carneval: da Saranno famosi)


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che ho scritto, mentre scrivevi tu.
> Io sono andata a pochi matrimoni e con figli di diverse età e naturalmente ho avuto aspettative diverse e ho dovuto agire con loro in modo diverso. E quando erano piccoli è stato proprio fisicamente faticoso.
> Volete figli felici, sereni, capaci di autocontrollo, con una buona autostima? È lì che cominciate a pagare: col sudore carneval: da Saranno famosi)


Non ho capito:condom:...intendi che i genitori devono impegnarsi giusto?

P.S : Scusa non avevo capito che ho letto di fretta...adesso ho capito.Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> le peggiori cafonate nei matrimoni le ho viste fare agli adulti.


verissimo, ma sono abitudini che i cafoni tramandano con devozione quasi clericale ai propri piccoli, 


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> verissimo, ma sono abitudini che i cafoni tramandano con devozione quasi clericale ai propri piccoli,
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Vero considerando che i bambini piu che per teoria ,imparano
seguendo l'esempio dei genitori.A mio avviso.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vero considerando che i bambini piu che per teoria ,imparano
> seguendo l'esempio dei genitori.A mio avviso.


Imparano anche l'insofferenza e l'intolleranza alla noia.


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Imparano anche l'insofferenza e l'intolleranza alla noia.


Si.Magari venissero allenati i genitori ad adattarsi e a non perdere la pazienza....Prendendola magari con ironia se gli sposi si stanno facendo la millesima foto a Roccaraso(mentre il matrimonio si è celebrato a Caserta)...


Meno male che non mi devo sposare più:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si.Magari venissero allenati i genitori ad adattarsi e a non perdere la pazienza....Prendendola magari con ironia se gli sposi si stanno facendo la millesima foto a Roccaraso(mentre il matrimonio si è celebrato a Caserta)...
> 
> 
> Meno male che non mi devo sposare più:rotfl:


Forse l'ho già raccontato. Due anni fa in aeroporto con mia figlia, ormai adulta, in attesa del volo osservo una famiglia nelle nostre condizioni con insofferenza visibile dei genitori che sfogano con sbuffi, espressioni di fastidio e smartphone; i bambini, età da materna ed elementari, accuditi dal tablet. Mia figlia allibita, ricordando le ore di spiegazioni su quello che accadeva, accoglimento dei bisogni e ridimensionamento degli stessi e racconti di fiabe, giochi con le piastrelle o con le parole, coccole e vicinanza e mai atteggiamento infastidito.


----------



## Eratò (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse l'ho già raccontato. Due anni fa in aeroporto con mia figlia, ormai adulta, in attesa del volo osservo una famiglia nelle nostre condizioni con insofferenza visibile dei genitori che sfogano con sbuffi, espressioni di fastidio e smartphone; i bambini, età da materna ed elementari, accuditi dal tablet. Mia figlia allibita, ricordando le ore di spiegazioni su quello che accadeva, accoglimento dei bisogni e ridimensionamento degli stessi e racconti di fiabe, giochi con le piastrelle o con le parole, coccole e vicinanza e mai atteggiamento infastidito.


Ma così dovrebbe essere...Non ci si può basare sulla connessione di rete per accudire un figlio.Immagino l'isteria collettiva se dovesse sparire il segnale wi-fi
E per chiarire,non credo che sia una questione di genitori peggiori o migliori ma che forse forse si sottovalutano le conseguenze di cio ne potrebbe derivare....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma così dovrebbe essere...Non ci si può basare sulla connessione di rete per accudire un figlio.Immagino l'isteria collettiva se dovesse sparire il segnale wi-fi
> E per chiarire,non credo che sia una questione di genitori peggiori o migliori ma che forse forse si sottovalutano le conseguenze di cio ne potrebbe derivare....


Credo che ci sia una diffusione della bassa tolleranza alla frustrazione o forse la richiesta di essere sollevati dalla fatica.
Ma tutti i genitori sembra che se portano i bambini ai giardini stiano facendo un fioretto. Per me era una vera gioia che pregustavo.


----------



## drusilla (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia una diffusione della bassa tolleranza alla frustrazione o forse la richiesta di essere sollevati dalla fatica.
> Ma tutti i genitori sembra che se portano i bambini ai giardini stiano facendo un fioretto. Per me era una vera gioia che pregustavo.


Ai giardinetti i bambini sono una gioia, i genitori (quasi srmpre mamme) un po meno


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia una diffusione della bassa tolleranza alla frustrazione o forse la richiesta di essere sollevati dalla fatica.
> Ma tutti i genitori sembra che se portano i bambini ai giardini stiano facendo un fioretto. Per me era una vera gioia che pregustavo.


Più che un fioretto una penitenza 
Lo so che non sono una brava mamma ma é una delle cose che più odiavo fare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ai giardinetti i bambini sono una gioia, i genitori (quasi srmpre mamme) un po meno





farfalla ha detto:


> Più che un fioretto una penitenza
> Lo so che non sono una brava mamma ma é una delle cose che più odiavo fare.


La penitenza è per la presenza di madri insofferenti che rendono insopportabile restare lì.
Chiacchierona come sono mi mettevo in disparte.


----------



## drusilla (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La penitenza è per la presenza di madri insofferenti che rendono insopportabile restare lì.
> Chiacchierona come sono mi mettevo in disparte.


Diciamo che era una specie di vetrina o un forum )


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La penitenza è per la presenza di madri insofferenti che rendono insopportabile restare lì.
> Chiacchierona come sono mi mettevo in disparte.


Per me la penitenza era stare s chiaccherare con le mAdri appunto anche solo perché i discorsi vertevano sempre su pappa cacca e nanna


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Diciamo che era una specie di vetrina o un forum )


  Beh non sempre. Una mia amica l'ho conosciuta così. Altre mi mettevano in difficoltà perché non sapevo cosa dire su Ridge.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me la penitenza era stare s chiaccherare con le mAdri appunto anche solo perché i discorsi vertevano sempre su pappa cacca e nanna


Questo è quello che fa tornare a lavorare al più presto possibile.
Ma io parlavo di più tardi, quando passare un'ora a vederli giocare era una festa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che fa tornare a lavorare al più presto possibile.
> Ma io parlavo di più tardi, quando passare un'ora a vederli giocare era una festa.


Infatti sono tornata presto 
Comunque no a me non è mai piaciuto neanche dopo anche se li ho sempre portati


----------



## Principessa (21 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me la penitenza era stare s chiaccherare con le mAdri appunto anche solo perché i discorsi vertevano sempre su pappa cacca e nanna


Già! Io esco piu tardi con una mia amica mamma e i bimbi per non incontrarle


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti sono tornata presto
> Comunque no a me non è mai piaciuto neanche dopo anche se li ho sempre portati


Neanche io sopporto parlare con alcune mamme..."Mio figlio è un genio furbacchione/biriccone ma educato/socievole ma riservato ecc ecc ma è tutto merito MIO che MIO figlio OVVIAMENTE ha preso da ME"(il padre si riduce ad una asta che ha contribuito solo nella fase concepimento )...E finisco sempre a chiedermi che cavolo si mettono nel caffè la mattina


----------



## Ecate (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Neanche io sopporto parlare con alcune mamme..."Mio figlio è un genio furbacchione/biriccone ma educato/socievole ma riservato ecc ecc ma è tutto merito MIO che MIO figlio OVVIAMENTE ha preso da ME"(il padre si riduce ad una asta che ha contribuito solo nella fase concepimento )...E finisco sempre a chiedermi che cavolo si mettono nel caffè la mattina


"Non so VOI: casa nostra si mangia solo ***** perché io *****........"
:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> "Non so VOI: casa nostra si mangia solo ***** perché io *****........"
> :unhappy:


Concetti espressi : IO madre del universo.IO fatto figli.IO esperta.IO sapere.MIEI figli domani salveranno mondo intero.GRAZIE A ME che li ho fatti nascere.Sentirete tutti parlare di me alla cerimonia dei Nobel fra 20 anni perchè MIO figlio ringrazierà ME per averlo cresciuto.Capirete con chi avete a che fare.Brutte ignoranti schifose che pensate di crescere degli esseri umani"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concetti espressi : IO madre del universo.IO fatto figli.IO esperta.IO sapere.MIEI figli domani salveranno mondo intero.GRAZIE A ME che li ho fatti nascere.Sentirete tutti parlare di me alla cerimonia dei Nobel fra 20 anni perchè MIO figlio ringrazierà ME per averlo cresciuto.Capirete con chi avete a che fare.Brutte ignoranti schifose che pensate di crescere degli esseri umani"
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.......per tornare al tema del forum......chiediamoci perchè alcuni uomini tradiscono


----------



## drusilla (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .......per tornare al tema del forum......chiediamoci perchè alcuni uomini tradiscono


A monte avevano già scelto male... ma sai quanti sanno che si sposano tipi/tipe così perché sono affidabili o piace alla loro mamma??? Vuoi la bicicletta? Pedalaaa direi io


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> A monte avevano già scelto male... *ma sai quanti sanno che si sposano tipi/tipe così perché sono affidabili o piace alla loro mamma*??? Vuoi la bicicletta? Pedalaaa direi io


Interessante il grassetto! 
Ma secondo te lo sanno davvero? 

Io mi sto formando l'idea che nella "scelta" del partner spesso entrino in gioco dei modelli, dei "tipi" ideali, anche fisici, che fanno parte di una costruzione individuale, spesso poco consapevolizzata, di cui si cerca conferma anche esterna, più per confermare se stessi e la propria idea di "dover essere individuo e anche coppia" che per altro...o, come accennavi tu, per "dare risposta" alle aspettative che si sentono dalla famiglia di origine

E poi ci si trova, a volte di botto, a svegliarsi con un* quasi sconosciut*, sia se stessi che l'altro...

Come se "fare famiglia" risvegliasse questioni sopite...che magari prima si era belve del sesso, oppure anima delle feste...e poi scattasse qualche click che fa prevalere un ruolo, che appartiene al mondo degli immaginari, su tutti gli altri...

E si inizia a faticare nel riconoscere sia se stessi che l'altro. 

Non so...ci sto ragionando non poco su questa cosa..anche rispetto al tempo...

Rispetto a dieci anni fa la mia percezione del tempo è molto cambiata...dieci anni fa tendevo a "cristallizzare" in un eterno presente, fermo...adesso sento il tempo che scorre, aspetto i cambiamenti e quasi mi preoccupo se non avvengono...dieci anni fa neanche ci pensavo consapevolmente ai cambiamenti. 
O meglio, dichiaravo con la testa che ci sarebbero stati, ma nel sentire non li percepivo...non so se mi spiego...

Ho la sensazione che il tradimento sia cercare fuori, mettere fuori una inquietudine complessa da rappresentare dentro...come un percorso a rovescio...a volte penso sia inevitabile, il tradire intendo. 

E non la metto come giustificazione al farlo o meno. Credo che semplicemente non si riesca a trovare altra strada. E si percorre quella. Sapendo benissimo che non va, che qualcosa stride (salvo anche qui trovare o davvero qualcuno che piace molto o raccontarsi la storia dell'ammore per cercare di trovare una qualche forma di pace..)


----------



## drusilla (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Interessante il grassetto!
> Ma secondo te lo sanno davvero?
> 
> Io mi sto formando l'idea che nella "scelta" del partner spesso entrino in gioco dei modelli, dei "tipi" ideali, anche fisici, che fanno parte di una costruzione individuale, spesso poco consapevolizzata, di cui si cerca conferma anche esterna, più per confermare se stessi e la propria idea di "dover essere individuo e anche coppia" che per altro...o, come accennavi tu, per "dare risposta" alle aspettative che si sentono dalla famiglia di origine
> ...


Reflessioni molto interessanti che condivido. Ma resta il fatto che la frase provocatoria di ermik sa di scuse, rigirare la frittata, etc. Ci vogliono le palle: ad ammettere che scegliamo noi il partner, che è più facile tradire che essere consapevoli, etc


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Reflessioni molto interessanti che condivido. Ma resta il fatto che la frase provocatoria di ermik sa di scuse, rigirare la frittata, etc. Ci vogliono le palle: ad ammettere che scegliamo noi il partner, che è più facile tradire che essere consapevoli, etc


Credo che servano entrambi gli aspetti...

Mi spiego. 

Siamo una coppia, entrambi probabilmente abbiamo scelto basandoci su "tipi", condizionamenti, modelli, risposta ad aspettative interne ed esterne, molto probabilmente entrambi ci siamo fatti risucchiare più o meno da un qualche ruolo...e credo che questa sia una delle prime cose da ammettere. 

In questa nuova relazione che sto vivendo, è stato uno dei primi assunti. E uno dei primi argomenti di confronto, il "tipo" immaginario, i condizionamenti, i modelli di riferimento. E, rispetto alle mie esperienze precedenti questo mi ha permesso sia di essere molto più centrata su me stessa, e quindi anzichè farmi risucchiare da ruoli iniziare ad intenderli come gioco di coppia, sia vivere il Noi come un prodotto e non come una somma. 

Credo inoltre che, non rinnegare la coppia, riguardi anche ribadire comunque la scelta di quel partner. Fra le altre cose. 

Anche tradendolo, paradossalmente, lo si conferma. 
Se non si confermasse come partner, se lo si lasciasse prima di tradire per intenderci, non si tradirebbe ma semplicemente si sceglierebbe altro. 

E da quel ribadire si può guardare sia se stessi, innanzitutto, sia il partner. 

Se ci si dice la verità. Penso sia uno degli aspetti per cui raramente un traditore lascia il tradito e sembra quasi scendere dal pero quando il tradito lo manda a stendere...



E allora la frase di ermik, anzichè essere una provocazione, si può trasformare in argomento, contenuto di discussione.
Non accusa o giustificazione di sè scaricando sull'altro, ma appiglio di un contenuto da mettere in mezzo e guardare dalle diverse prospettive. 

Ovviamente lo si può fare se entrambi si è sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. O ci si lavora consapevolmente insieme per arrivare a risuonare di nuovo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, ma sapendo che è cambiata e non poco rispetto all'inizio quando a guidare la scelta era un qualcosa che rappresentava il Sentire ma solo in parte e "sporcato" da condizionamenti ed affini...

Se invece la frase di ermilk è solo un modo per dire...beh, non ho scelta perchè tu...

Sì, sono d'accordo. Diventa un po' un rigirare la frittata. Sono sempre più convinta che anche rispetto a scelte che comprendono altri esterni a noi, stia ad ognuno decidere se e quanto lasciarsi condizionare. Quindi dire "ho tradito perchè lui/lei..." è un modo un po' infantile, il bambino emotivo, per non affrontare i propri bisogni e i propri desideri di individui e poi come coppia...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

*Ipazia*

Hai messo tanta carne al fuoco.
Io sono certa del fatto che la scelta del partner non sia consapevole e corrisponda a molti condizionamenti.
Sia a pressioni sociali, sia a modelli.
E penso anche che sia talmente forte il condizionamento dei modelli che non solo si sceglie l'altro, ma anche il modo di porsi.
Insomma per noi donne potremmo in tante dire che ci presentiamo Marilyn e invece siamo Norma?


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai messo tanta carne al fuoco.
> Io sono certa del fatto che la scelta del partner non sia consapevole e corrisponda a molti condizionamenti.
> Sia a pressioni sociali, sia a modelli.
> E penso anche che sia talmente forte il condizionamento dei modelli che non solo si sceglie l'altro, ma anche il modo di porsi.
> *Insomma per noi donne potremmo in tante dire che ci presentiamo Marilyn e invece siamo Norma?*


per fare una sintesi, probabilmente il grassetto descrive bene!!

Io, per l'esperienza che sto facendo, e ho deciso, mi è andata di gran culo, ho incontrato una persona con una consapevolezza simile alla mia, e il percorso di coppia anzichè virare verso la Scavolini (quanto mi piace! ) è virato verso un percorso di conoscenza prima di ognun per sè e poi del Noi, che entrambi vediamo come spazio prodotto, neutro, in cui mettere "informazioni" e apprendimenti su cui scambiare gli sguardi. 

Ma dieci anni fa, o anche soltanto due anni fa, non ero mica in grado neanche di pensarla una roba del genere.

Forse dipende anche dall'età...

sicuramente questa esperienza di coppia alla soglia dei 40 è molto diversa da quella che avevo intrapreso a 27 anni. 
Sono diversa io. Pur essendo ancora molto simile a me. 
Lui anche percepisce questo leggero spostamento in sè

Il culo è che ce ne siamo accorti insieme. E per entrambi è sembrato un obiettivo appetibile. Molto più appetibile della Scavolini, che abbiamo già dato entrambi a riguardo...

Forse sono anche fasi della Vita...a 27 anni non mi percepivo ricca come mi percepisco ricca ora...e neanche mi sfiorava l'idea che i miei baratri potessero essere territori affascinanti da esplorare...anche insieme a qualcuno. 

MA penso che tutto questo riguardi anche una scarsa educazione emotiva. 
E anche una visione "addolcita", della coppia. 

Una questione su cui sto ragionando è che il NOI, per come lo intendo ora è un prodotto. 
Dove servono due Uno interi per fare un Uno. 

Anni fa il NOI mi sembrava una somma. Tanto che la questione dell'essere ognuno Uno di per sè neanche me la ero posta in questi termini. Anzi ero piuttosto convinta che la completezza la si sarebbe trovata completandosi a vicenda. 

Ed è stato uno dei più grossi errori che io abbia mai fatto. Che sono poi caduta in quel gioco di specchi allucinante di cui avevamo parlato ai tempi.
Gioco di specchi che ancora mi atterrisce...per la verità. Abbiamo pagato e caro...:unhappy:


Per metterla in sintesi, io credo che prima di poter scegliere qualcun altro, sia necessario aver scelto innanzitutto se stessi, luce e ombra, pienamente...e essere disponibili a seguirsi nei propri cambiamenti...

Non so bene il tempo che peso abbia....a 20 anni io non ero assolutamente in grado di scegliermi. Anzi...
Quando ho iniziato la mia convivenza me la ero raccontata, per certi versi...
Boh...forse è proprio questione che serve sbagliare...e riprovare per trovare un proprio modo

Mi rendo conto che questo cozza pesantemente con una struttura sociale che sostiene una unica unione per la Vita. 

Anche se mi rendo conto che esistono coppie che serenamente riescono per davvero a stare in quella unica unione...

Non lo so...forse dipende proprio dagli individui e da cosa cercano...

Il volano è quanto si è disposti poi a non mentire. A se stessi però. 

Che il tradire a volte è anche rimanere in una coppia disprezzandola. Pur senza  agiti sessuali al seguito di quella sensazione.


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Reflessioni molto interessanti che condivido. Ma resta il fatto che la frase provocatoria di ermik sa di scuse, rigirare la frittata, etc. Ci vogliono le palle: ad ammettere che scegliamo noi il partner, che è più facile tradire che essere consapevoli, etc


Anch'io condivido le riflessioni di Ipa ( non posso dare verdi perchè sembrerebbe che li dia solo a lei  ) .
Ma solo in parte la tua frase ..... ormai è assodato che sbagliamo tutti  ( almeno chi è qua) la scelta del partner perchè non capiamo/ci illudiamo/ecc. ecc.
Quando una coppia si forma penso che sia normale ( se si vogliono figli) pensare al *futuro* di lei come brava madre, ma oltre a essere un pensiero marginale ( almeno per me come maschietto) è stato appunto un pensiero scontato. Ho l'impressione che la visione femminile preponderante sia più o meno  inconsapevolmente propiettata in questa direzione e quindi l'uomo va a assumere il ruolo primordiale di riproduttore/cacciatore/educatore..... ma l'uomo è stupido e non si evolve ( concetto altrettanto primordiale di spargimento del seme per proseguire la sopravvivenza del genere umano)  e non sempre diventa quello che la donna vuole o quantomeno non ne capisce/accetta le trasformazioni

C'è anche da dire che il desiderio di paternità è molto diverso dalla maternità, sarebbe curioso capire percentualmente quante donne si sentirebbero menomate senza un figlio e per confronto quanti uomini.... ma anche questo non mi sembra un pensiero originale.

Ho visto spesso padri diventare un inutile ammenicolo per la propria partner e possiamo fare mille ipotesi sul motivo :
- ormai il suo lavoro l'ha fatto, che adesso pensi a portare a casa la pagnotta
- ormai ho capito che il senso della vita sono i figli...... e lasciamo perdere i danni dell'iperaffettività  
 - ecc. ecc.


 Tutto ciò per dire che le cose cambiano e che la “scelta” iniziale va a cozzare con l'evoluzione, a questo punto a chi diamo la colpa ? Possiamo darla all'uomo che non capisce o alla donna che è cambiata, ai valori errati instillati da bambini, a parti della società che vuole i nuclei famigliari uniti indipendentemente da tutto, al fatto che alla fine gli istinti sono ancora forti …..


 posso darti ragione che è più facile tradire che risolvere le cose ( ….è il mio caso anche se la maternità è stata un fattore molto relativo) ma ammetterai che prevedere l'evoluzione del tutto è spesso materia da indovini


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

*Ipazia Emrik fermi*

Fermatevi ragazzi perché qui c'è troppa roba e si brucia tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

Intanto penso che la conoscenza di sé non finisca mai, ed è questo il bello.
Però a vero che la personale conoscenza di sé dovrebbe essere sufficiente prima di prendersi un impegno importante.
Ed è grave che a volte (spesso? Sempre?) le aspettative esterne spingano a fare la scelta prima che si sia pronti.
Penso a un'amica di mia figlia che non si sapeva più come fermare perché era evidente il condizionamento che lei negava. Era buffo perché anche la sua famiglia reale era dello stesso parere, ma la sua famiglia interiorizzata no.
Non so se si capisce.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Anch'io condivido le riflessioni di Ipa ( non posso dare verdi perchè sembrerebbe che li dia solo a lei  ) .
> Ma solo in parte la tua frase ..... ormai è assodato che sbagliamo tutti  ( almeno chi è qua) la scelta del partner perchè non capiamo/ci illudiamo/ecc. ecc.
> Quando una coppia si forma penso che sia normale ( se si vogliono figli) pensare al *futuro* di lei come brava madre, ma oltre a essere un pensiero marginale ( almeno per me come maschietto) è stato appunto un pensiero scontato. Ho l'impressione che la visione femminile preponderante sia più o meno  inconsapevolmente propiettata in questa direzione e quindi l'uomo va a assumere il ruolo primordiale di riproduttore/cacciatore/educatore..... ma l'uomo è stupido e non si evolve ( concetto altrettanto primordiale di spargimento del seme per proseguire la sopravvivenza del genere umano)  e non sempre diventa quello che la donna vuole o quantomeno non ne capisce/accetta le trasformazioni
> 
> ...


È chiaro che tu sei influenzato dalla tua vicenda e perché mai no?
Però credo che in generale, non nel tuo caso, questa cosa potrebbe anche essere ribaltata. 
Voglio dire che ho letto recentemente un breve articolo di un uomo che descriveva quanto la paternità lo avesse cambiato.
È una esperienza viscerale e mentale quella di avere figli che porta a una reazione da "shock post traumatico " diversa a secondo dello stato di conoscenza di sé, quella di cui parla Ipazia, in cui accade.


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È chiaro che tu sei influenzato dalla tua vicenda e perché mai no?
> Però credo che in generale, non nel tuo caso, questa cosa potrebbe anche essere ribaltata.
> Voglio dire che ho letto recentemente un breve articolo di un uomo che descriveva quanto la paternità lo avesse cambiato.
> È una esperienza viscerale e mentale quella di avere figli che porta a una reazione da "shock post traumatico " diversa a secondo dello stato di conoscenza di sé, quella di cui parla Ipazia, in cui accade.


Certo che ne sono influenzato ( anche se appunto la madre dei miei figli non è così estrema)  ma non posso fare a meno di riconoscere che questo fenomeno postmaternità, in forme più o meno accentuate, lo vedo costantemente in moltissime coppie.

Poi, per tornare ad un tuo altro post, mi è capitato di provare "sensi di colpa" perchè in confronti ad altri padri non mi sentivo così stravolto oltre tutta la gioia e l'amore per i miei due mostri..... sinceramente penso che alcuni uomini si rincoglioniscano perchè hanno delle mancanze da altre parti ......ma forse questo non si può dire


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Anch'io condivido le riflessioni di Ipa ( non posso dare verdi perchè sembrerebbe che li dia solo a lei  ) .
> Ma solo in parte la tua frase ..... ormai è assodato che sbagliamo tutti  ( almeno chi è qua) la scelta del partner perchè non capiamo/ci illudiamo/ecc. ecc.
> Quando una coppia si forma penso che sia normale ( se si vogliono figli) pensare al *futuro* di lei come brava madre, ma oltre a essere un pensiero marginale ( almeno per me come maschietto) è stato appunto un pensiero scontato. Ho l'impressione che la visione femminile preponderante sia più o meno  inconsapevolmente propiettata in questa direzione e quindi l'uomo va a assumere il ruolo primordiale di riproduttore/cacciatore/educatore..... ma l'uomo è stupido e non si evolve ( concetto altrettanto primordiale di spargimento del seme per proseguire la sopravvivenza del genere umano)  e non sempre diventa quello che la donna vuole o quantomeno non ne capisce/accetta le trasformazioni
> 
> ...


Ciao 

sono d'accordo con te...l'evoluzione, in termini di previsione, è materia da indovini. 

Ma il Vivere insieme le individuali evoluzioni io penso sia uno dei pilastri di una coppia. 

Se il Noi è quello spazio neutro in cui si entra e ci si condivide insieme e reciprocamente, allora servono due IO che sappiano raccontare prima a se stessi e poi anche all'altro la propria storia, anche ed in particolare in itinere. 

In modo da poter intrecciare i fili delle storie. Trovare comunanze, differenze, inconciliabilità, compromessi. 
Stabilire di volta in volta il "ne vale la pena". 

Senza dare per scontato questo processo. Però.

Quello che è successo a me, pur avendo presente questo principio, è che ho dato per scontato che la coppia in cui si stesse muovendo insieme ai due IO. Invece avevo lo sguardo puntato sull'epica del noi, e mi ero persa me. E lui si era perso sè. 
Caduti uno nello specchio dell'altro. 

Ovviamente, a posteriori mi dico che non ero pronta per quella storia, che ho sbagliato...ma non è vero. In realtà. 

Ero pronta esattamente per quella storia e per quell'esperienza e per quegli errori. 

Senza cui non sarei qui con parametri simili ma molto diversi ora. 

E il racconto di me, a me stessa, innanzitutto è divenuto centrale. 
Come è divenuto centrale il non dare scontata la presenza di un NOI.

Non cercare garanzie al noi. 

Che non significa non metterci impegno. Anzi, l'esatto opposto. Significa non sedersi su un NOI smettendo di monitorare le evoluzioni quotidiane. I piccoli passi che spesso e volentieri fanno la differenza. 

Considerare che solo "lavorando" insieme il NOI si nutre. E lo si nutre nutrendo ognuno se stesso. 
Il NOI diventa un prodotto. Una tensione. Una direzione ed un orizzonte. 

Non un raggiungimento. 

E' un po' la differenza, nella mia percezione, fra il viaggiare andando per strada e vivendo gli imprevisti, le sorprese, le difficoltà, il Panorama e l'andare al Villaggio 5 stelle e starci due settimane avendo già deciso cosa si farà e cosa non si farà. E lamentandosi con la Direzione se il servizio ricevuto non corrisponde alle aspettative che si avevano prima della partenza. 

Parte del panorama riguarda se stessi. L'esposizione di se stessi all'altro. E la curiosità di veder disconfermate, per certi versi, le attese sull'altro per godere della meraviglia della scoperta dell'altro. E godere anche della scoperta dell'altro di sè...accettazione e condivisione. 

Ma se si manca a se stessi, se si "vittime" dei propri condizionamenti, del tribunale interiore, della famiglia interiore (bellissima!!. cit) tutto questo percorso che è infondo conoscenza e movimento decade...

E allora sì, l'evoluzione e il confronto si sposta su piani che riguardano previsioni e immaginari, attese e aspettative...e quando ci si basa su attese e aspettative è un po' come boicottarsi da soli....l'altro non potrà mai soddisfare noi. 
L'altro è semmai un valore aggiunto. Alla soddisfazione di sè che ci si sa dare prima di tutto in autonomia...ad ogni livello


E buttandola un po' in vacca, ma anche no, questo è uno dei motivi per cui quando una coppia con difficoltà di relazione sessuale va da un sessuologo spesso e volentieri il consiglio che viene dato è partire dalla masturbazione. Ognuno di sè e poi insieme.


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .......per tornare al tema del forum......chiediamoci perchè alcuni uomini tradiscono


Mi sembra un po' semplicicistico come concetto però...perchè ci sarebbero tanti "se" e tanti "ma" come sfondo...E si potrebbe anche ipotizzare che ad alcuni padri il ruolo ridotto ad asta che contribuisce solo al concepimento potrebbe anche stare comodo.E che gli piace recitarlo alla perfezione.Può essere?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Certo che ne sono influenzato ( anche se appunto la madre dei miei figli non è così estrema)  ma non posso fare a meno di riconoscere che questo fenomeno postmaternità, in forme più o meno accentuate, lo vedo costantemente in moltissime coppie.
> 
> Poi, per tornare ad un tuo altro post, mi è capitato di provare "sensi di colpa" perchè in confronti ad altri padri non mi sentivo così stravolto oltre tutta la gioia e l'amore per i miei due mostri..... sinceramente penso che alcuni uomini si rincoglioniscano perchè hanno delle mancanze da altre parti ......ma forse questo non si può dire


Però dipende anche dal modo di manifestare lo stravolgimento.
Non è neanche detto che i più stravolti siano quelli che si dimostrano tali.

Per me lo stravolgimento è, oltre alla gioia, l'amore ecc, sta nel senso di responsabilità. Del dover essere la persona che i figli si meritano di avere come genitore.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' semplicicistico come concetto però...perchè ci sarebbero tanti "se" e tanti "ma" come sfondo...E si potrebbe anche ipotizzare che ad alcuni padri il ruolo ridotto ad asta che contribuisce solo al concepimento potrebbe anche stare comodo.E che gli piace recitarlo alla perfezione.Può essere?


Altroché!


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto penso che la conoscenza di sé non finisca mai, ed è questo il bello.
> Però a vero che la personale conoscenza di sé dovrebbe essere sufficiente prima di prendersi un impegno importante.
> Ed è grave che a volte (spesso? Sempre?) le aspettative esterne spingano a fare la scelta prima che si sia pronti.
> Penso a un'amica di mia figlia che non si sapeva più come fermare perché era evidente il condizionamento che lei negava. Era buffo perché anche la sua famiglia reale era dello stesso parere, ma la sua famiglia interiorizzata no.
> Non so se si capisce.


Sì, è il bello...e io i sto formando l'idea che sia uno dei nutrienti fondanti il filo che crea il legame nel NOI. 
(legame, non legaccio).

Si capisce benissimo...la famiglia interiore è un delirio...e più quella di origine era destabilizzante, più quella interiore da delirio....

Che anche se razionalmente si sa, si conosce, si vede, poi resta da connettere il Sapere al Sentire...e non è scontato...

Quando i Fare sono connessi al Sapere e al Sentire è un discorso...quando i Fare sono connessi, separatamente al Sapere e al Sentire...è un delirio. 
Gli agiti, per esempio, derivano esattamente dalla connessione del Fare al Sentire non connesso con il Sapere...

Insomma, siamo esseri proprio buffi...e complessi...affascinanti esattamente per questo....a voler sottomettersi al fascino....e penso che si questa una delle sottomissioni più importanti con cui fare Pace. 

E fra le più complesse da realizzare...


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché!


Che poi la moglie può anche essersi trasformata in una specie di Alien post-maternità ,il ruolo del marito non dovrebbe essere quello di aiutarla a ridimensionare magari parlando e trovando dei canali di comunicazione,aiutando magari nel educazione del bimbo,prendendo anche in mano la situazione?E cos' è allora?Smette di essere un uomo per la sua donna e piano piano comincia a mettersi i panni del omuncolo succube della moglie in casa per toglierseli e portare quelli del maschione voglioso con le palle fuori casa in cerca di affetto e desiderio di riempire "quel vuoto"?Eh no...e li in cui "quando il gioco si fa duro i duri entrano in gioco"...Ho scritto "entrano" ,non "escono" ne "scappano"...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi la moglie può anche essersi trasformata in una specie di Alien post-maternità ,il ruolo del marito non dovrebbe essere quello di aiutarla a ridimensionare magari parlando e trovando dei canali di comunicazione,aiutando magari nel educazione del bimbo,prendendo anche in mano la situazione?E cos' è allora?Smette di essere un uomo per la sua donna e piano piano comincia a mettersi i panni del omuncolo succube della moglie in casa per toglierseli e portare quelli del maschione voglioso con le palle fuori casa in cerca di affetto e desiderio di riempire "quel vuoto"?Eh no...e li in cui "quando il gioco si fa duro i duri entrano in gioco"...Ho scritto "entrano" ,non "escono" ne "scappano"...


Non credo che sia tanto raro. Anche senza fare il galletto in giro credo che ci siano tanti che non si assumono il ruolo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .......per tornare al tema del forum......chiediamoci perchè alcuni uomini tradiscono


in effetti te l'hanno messa su un piatto d'argento


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono d'accordo con te...l'evoluzione, in termini di previsione, è materia da indovini.
> 
> ...


...mi piace sempre che mi spieghi quello che ho vissuto anch'io, nel senso che riesci a esplicitare ed argomentare cose che per incapacità/pigrizia/sintesi finisco per semplificare eccessivamente



Eratò ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' semplicicistico come concetto però...perchè ci sarebbero tanti "se" e tanti "ma" come sfondo...E si potrebbe anche ipotizzare che ad alcuni padri il ruolo ridotto ad asta che contribuisce solo al concepimento potrebbe anche stare comodo.E che gli piace recitarlo alla perfezione.Può essere?


scritto così lo era.... però poi ho argomentato. Ammetto che era in forma di battuta ma per me l'umorismo non ha basi solide se non ci sono riferimenti reali 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dipende anche dal modo di manifestare lo stravolgimento.
> Non è neanche detto che i più stravolti siano quelli che si dimostrano tali.
> 
> Per me lo stravolgimento è, oltre alla gioia, l'amore ecc, sta nel senso di responsabilità. Del dover essere la persona che i figli si meritano di avere come genitore.


ma certo, anche quello......io ce l'ho con i padri e le madri che dimenticano se stessi per i figli, ma perchè nel 99% dei casi avviene per problemi propri irrisolti. Per il "mistero" della maternità, che in quanto maschio mi è in parte incomprensibile, lascio alle donne il beneficio del dubbio



Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti te l'hanno messa su un piatto d'argento


......già :sonar:


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti te l'hanno messa su un piatto d'argento


Ero un discorso tirato per i capelli in cui si rideva...ma di certo se si cercano delle scuse per le proprie azioni ci si aggancia a tutto.


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

Che poi scusate ma a me la scusa "l'ho tradita perchè faceva troppo la mamma " mi fa venir l'orticaria.Senza entrare troppo nelle dinamiche di ogni coppia ma ne ho sentite delle belle...E ci son quelli del "ti trascuri perchè fai troppo la mamma" e poi se gli si lascia il neonato per andare in palestra(=curarsi),per andare dal estetista o dal parrucchiere(=curarsi),per andare a prendere un caffè con l'amica(=svagarsi) o addiritura per chiacchierare al telefono 10 minuti(=svagarsi) cominciano una lagna dalla mattina alla sera "son finito a far la babysitter /che palle/mi sento castrato"....Per cui il problema non è più che lei si trascura ma che non dedica il suo tempo al 100% a lui.A volte mi chiedo : ma la famiglia non si fa in 2?Oppure il concetto è "chi viene prima di tutti?".2 adulti fanno un figlio ma a volte si finisce con 1 adulto e 2 bimbi....E non mi si dica che è raro.


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi scusate ma a me la scusa "l'ho tradita perchè faceva troppo la mamma " mi fa venir l'orticaria.Senza entrare troppo nelle dinamiche di ogni coppia ma ne ho sentite delle belle...E ci son quelli del "ti trascuri perchè fai troppo la mamma" e poi se gli si lascia il neonato per andare in palestra(=curarsi),per andare dal estetista o dal parrucchiere(=curarsi),per andare a prendere un caffè con l'amica(=svagarsi) o addiritura per chiacchierare al telefono 10 minuti(=svagarsi) cominciano una lagna dalla mattina alla sera "son finito a far la babysitter /che palle/mi sento castrato"....Per cui il problema non è più che lei si trascura ma che non dedica il suo tempo al 100% a lui.A volte mi chiedo : ma la famiglia non si fa in 2?Oppure il concetto è "chi viene prima di tutti?".2 adulti fanno un figlio ma a volte si finisce con 1 adulto e 2 bimbi....E non mi si dica che è raro.


stavamo parlando di mamme rompicoglioni....pensavo fosse superfluo dover sviscerare tutte le problematiche relative a coppia e genitorialità...... il fatto che non l'abbia scritto non vuol dire che le sottovaluti.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi scusate ma a me la scusa "l'ho tradita perchè faceva troppo la mamma " mi fa venir l'orticaria.Senza entrare troppo nelle dinamiche di ogni coppia ma ne ho sentite delle belle...E ci son quelli del "ti trascuri perchè fai troppo la mamma" e poi se gli si lascia il neonato per andare in palestra(=curarsi),per andare dal estetista o dal parrucchiere(=curarsi),per andare a prendere un caffè con l'amica(=svagarsi) o addiritura per chiacchierare al telefono 10 minuti(=svagarsi) cominciano una lagna dalla mattina alla sera "son finito a far la babysitter /che palle/mi sento castrato"....Per cui il problema non è più che lei si trascura ma che non dedica il suo tempo al 100% a lui.A volte mi chiedo : ma la famiglia non si fa in 2?Oppure il concetto è "chi viene prima di tutti?".2 adulti fanno un figlio ma a volte si finisce con 1 adulto e 2 bimbi....E non mi si dica che è raro.


Le famiglie in cui si collabora sono rare come quelle felici.


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> stavamo parlando di mamme rompicoglioni....pensavo fosse superfluo dover sviscerare tutte le problematiche relative a coppia e genitorialità...... il fatto che non l'abbia scritto non vuol dire che le sottovaluti.


Il discorso era "mamme rompicoglioni con altre mamme" non "mamme rompicoglioni e tradimento" infatti....non ho inserito io il discorso tradimento....


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Le famiglie in cui si collabora sono rare come quelle felici.


E quello che ho scritto.Che è frequente che non si collabori...Per cui se si finisce a tradire la scusa non può essere "lei fa troppo la mamma e mi trascura" ma magari le responsabilità vanno al 50% e ognuno le dovrebbe valutare per i fatti suoi...o no?


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quello che ho scritto.Che è frequente che non si collabori...Per cui se si finisce a tradire la scusa non può essere "lei fa troppo la mamma e mi trascura" ma magari le responsabilità vanno al 50% e ognuno le dovrebbe valutare per i fatti suoi...o no?


sisi infatti concordavo.
E' una scusa ridicola.


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quello che ho scritto.Che è frequente che non si collabori...Per cui se si finisce a tradire la scusa non può essere "lei fa troppo la mamma e mi trascura" ma magari le responsabilità vanno al 50% e ognuno le dovrebbe valutare per i fatti suoi...o no?





Horny ha detto:


> sisi infatti concordavo.
> E' una scusa ridicola.


Qui si rischi la rissa bianchi/neri guelfi/ghibellini ecc.

Adesso devo uscire.... con calma sarebbe interessante capire come perchè tra le parti di una coppia le cose si vivano in maniera così diversa. 

Dal mio punto di vista le donne/mamme non si rendono conto di tutta una serie di cose e come le comunicano male agli uomini/padri

Il rischio di generalizzare è forte.... comunque pensateci e ne riparliamo


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Qui si rischi la rissa bianchi/neri guelfi/ghibellini ecc.
> 
> Adesso devo uscire.... con calma sarebbe interessante capire come perchè tra le parti di una coppia le cose si vivano in maniera così diversa.
> 
> ...


Ma quale rissa che la rabbia fa venir le rughe e fa pure caldo...E non volevo essere aggressiva ma è il mio modo di scrivere che fa pensare che sto così:voodoo::rotfl:

Anzi sarebbe pure interessante sentir un punto di vista maschile...A dopo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi scusate ma a me la scusa "l'ho tradita perchè faceva troppo la mamma " mi fa venir l'orticaria.Senza entrare troppo nelle dinamiche di ogni coppia ma ne ho sentite delle belle...E ci son quelli del "ti trascuri perchè fai troppo la mamma" e poi se gli si lascia il neonato per andare in palestra(=curarsi),per andare dal estetista o dal parrucchiere(=curarsi),per andare a prendere un caffè con l'amica(=svagarsi) o addiritura per chiacchierare al telefono 10 minuti(=svagarsi) cominciano una lagna dalla mattina alla sera "son finito a far la babysitter /che palle/mi sento castrato"....Per cui il problema non è più che lei si trascura ma che non dedica il suo tempo al 100% a lui.A volte mi chiedo : ma la famiglia non si fa in 2?Oppure il concetto è "chi viene prima di tutti?".2 adulti fanno un figlio ma a volte si finisce con 1 adulto e 2 bimbi....E non mi si dica che è raro.


Già...a me fa sorridere che si usi l'altr* come giustificazione alle proprie azioni. 

E per altro io ci metto anche dentro il/la terz*....e quindi i discorsi tipo "mi sono innamorat*" 

Fra l'altro passare sui figli, per giustificare questioni che riguardano la coppia degli adulti lo trovo anche incongruente da parte della coppia genitoriale. Che si interseca con la coppia ma non è sovrapponibile. Secondo me. E penso che sia una delle difficoltà che emergono, quando le diverse declinazioni ed espressioni di coppia finiscono a fondersi in un unicum semplificatorio.

Credo che al netto delle motivazioni non ci sia il Desiderio di discutersi con se stessi. 

E lo dico da traditrice. In diverse vesti e salse. 

Fra l'altro, una delle riflessioni da traditrice era che "usavo" gli altri per non riconoscermi che di fondo stavo tradendo me stessa, i miei desideri e i miei bisogni. 

Quindi, fondamentalmente è irrisolvibile il tradire fino a quando, secondo me ovviamente, la fedeltà all'altro non discende dalla fedeltà a se stessi e alla proprie decisioni. 

Credo che spesso accada che si promette fedeltà all'altro senza aver ben considerato cosa significa e implica la fedeltà a se stessi. 
E che messa in questi termini il tradire o il non tradire diventi spesso più una situazione in cui a prendere decisioni sono le situazioni e le occasioni esterne che posizioni chiare dentro se stessi. 

Questo per la mia esperienza. Che per certi versi mi meraviglia, di me. 

E io che credevo di essere poligama se non poliamorosa e che la non realizzazione delle mie "aspirazioni" dipendesse dall'altro...ovviamente, facendole dipendere dall'altro boicottavo io alla base ogni possibilità di realizzazione di un qualunque tipo di relazione che tendesse all'equilibrio dinamico fra forma e sostanza...

Però credo che la responsabilità sia di entrambi. Non colpa eh. Proprio responsabilità. 
A questo punto pesare quanto è più responsabile uno o l'altro, diventa un falso problema e un modo per non affrontarsi. Quand'anche affrontarsi sia decidere di lasciarsi.


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi piace sempre che mi spieghi quello che ho vissuto anch'io, nel senso che riesci a esplicitare ed argomentare cose che per incapacità/pigrizia/sintesi finisco per semplificare eccessivamente


Sono contenta che tu possa "usarmi" in questi termini! 

A me dai spunti per ordinare e declinare questioni che si stanno lentamente sgrovigliando dentro di me...e quindi ti uso anche io e piace anche me!  

...credo che se la realtà è un prisma, e io credo lo sia, sia necessario condividere gli sguardi per avere più prospettive diverse a disposizione da cui guardare il prisma e provare a dargli forma, oltre che sostanza...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi scusate ma a me la scusa "l'ho tradita perchè faceva troppo la mamma " mi fa venir l'orticaria.Senza entrare troppo nelle dinamiche di ogni coppia ma ne ho sentite delle belle...E ci son quelli del "ti trascuri perchè fai troppo la mamma" e poi se gli si lascia il neonato per andare in palestra(=curarsi),per andare dal estetista o dal parrucchiere(=curarsi),per andare a prendere un caffè con l'amica(=svagarsi) o addiritura per chiacchierare al telefono 10 minuti(=svagarsi) cominciano una lagna dalla mattina alla sera "son finito a far la babysitter /che palle/mi sento castrato"....Per cui il problema non è più che lei si trascura ma che non dedica il suo tempo al 100% a lui.A volte mi chiedo : ma la famiglia non si fa in 2?Oppure il concetto è "chi viene prima di tutti?".2 adulti fanno un figlio ma a volte si finisce con 1 adulto e 2 bimbi....E non mi si dica che è raro.


Purtroppo è diffuso.
Io portavo fuori i figli il sabato pomeriggio perché lui preferiva sistemare casa. Prima che capissi che sistemava anche altro ha avuto il fegato di dire che lo lasciavo solo, quando, tra l'altro, gli proponevo di fare poi le cose insieme (ovviamente aveva la sua convenienza) e di uscire insieme, ma diceva che almeno il sabato voleva riposare senza i bambini 
Che fegato!

Ma non sono tutti così. Io ho scelto con cura


----------



## brenin (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu possa "usarmi" in questi termini!
> 
> A me dai spunti per ordinare e declinare questioni che si stanno lentamente sgrovigliando dentro di me...e quindi ti uso anche io e piace anche me!
> 
> ...*credo che se la realtà è un prisma, e io credo lo sia, sia necessario condividere gli sguardi per avere più prospettive diverse a disposizione da cui guardare il prisma e provare a dargli forma, oltre che sostanza*...


Verissimo, però - a mio avviso - è indispensabile che le due "componenti" ( il prisma e chi lo osserva ) non siano entrambi in "movimento" , altrimenti potrebbe essere fuoviante tanto da ricominciare tutto daccapo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, però - a mio avviso - è indispensabile che le due "componenti" ( il prisma e chi lo osserva ) non siano entrambi in "movimento" , altrimenti potrebbe essere fuoviante tanto da ricominciare tutto daccapo.


Sì, hai ragionissima! 

...se va bene ricominciare tutto d'accapo...che a volte capita come di cadere all'indietro...e se può rivelarsi utile e a volte anche necessario, fa male e costa un sacco di fatica riprendere posizione...

Mi sto formando l'idea che il prisma sia in costante movimento, e le due componenti anche, e che la "soluzione", se così si può chiamare, è che le componenti prendano posizione, non tanto per mantenerla, quanto per Saperla e Sentirla, anche per poter cogliere i movimenti...

Un centro di sè...una base sicura interna che riguarda, per la mia esperienza il Sentirsi a Casa dentro di sè...e non senza patria e raminghi...

Credo...non mi è chiarissima questa parte...credo che anche l'istinto abbia un ruolo importante...molto importante...ma anche questo non lo so ancora collocare razionalmente...

Non pensi?


----------



## brenin (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragionissima!
> 
> ...se va bene ricominciare tutto d'accapo...che a volte capita come di cadere all'indietro...e se può rivelarsi utile e a volte anche necessario, fa male e costa un sacco di fatica riprendere posizione...
> 
> ...


Si, è molto complicato. Io vedo il prisma in perenne movimento, prisma del quale vorrei vedere o "decifrare" non solo le numerose sfaccettature ma anche ( qualora se ne presentasse la necessità ) le eventuali tonalità di colori che lo contraddistinguono. E per poterlo fare mi devo non solo fermare, ma anche "parzializzare" notevolmente l'istinto: questo perchè è importante, a mio avviso, che non mi perda qualche sfaccettatura e - soprattutto - non applichi la "mia" scala cromatica ( che sarebbe temo più o meno pesantemente influenzata dal mio istinto ), ma una scala cromatica " standard " , libera da qualsiasi nostro preconcetto o supposizione ( senza la quale sarebbe obiettivamente arduo poter procedere e cercare di "decifrare" il prisma ). E quest'ultimo processo non solo è lungo è faticoso,perchè in alcuni momenti può essere addirittura necessario "spogliarsi" del nostro " Io " , ma decisamente propedeutico per nuove "scoperte" che altrimenti - penso io - difficilmente ci verrebbero rivelate o saremmo in grado di percepire.


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, è molto complicato. Io vedo il prisma in perenne movimento, prisma del quale vorrei vedere o "decifrare" non solo le numerose sfaccettature ma anche ( qualora se ne presentasse la necessità ) le eventuali tonalità di colori che lo contraddistinguono. E per poterlo fare mi devo non solo fermare, ma anche "parzializzare" notevolmente l'istinto: questo perchè è importante, a mio avviso, che non mi perda qualche sfaccettatura e - soprattutto - non applichi la "mia" scala cromatica ( che sarebbe temo più o meno pesantemente influenzata dal mio istinto ), ma una scala cromatica " standard " , libera da qualsiasi nostro preconcetto o supposizione ( senza la quale sarebbe obiettivamente arduo poter procedere e cercare di "decifrare" il prisma ). E quest'ultimo processo non solo è lungo è faticoso,perchè in alcuni momenti può essere addirittura necessario "spogliarsi" del nostro " Io " , ma decisamente propedeutico per nuove "scoperte" che altrimenti - penso io - difficilmente ci verrebbero rivelate o saremmo in grado di percepire.


Già, sono d'accordo...

Ma una cosa su cui ho spesso ragionato e su cui mi sono spesso confrontata ultimamente è che per spogliarsi del proprio Sè, serve averlo. 

Voglio dire, se il proprio Sè è parcellizzato anche l'identità e il processo di formazione di una identità di cui spogliarsi (e qui entrano in gioco un sacco di questioni che riguardano lo scambio di tempi interni/esterni, spazi interni/esterni, storie, vissuti, etc etc) sono frammentati...non penso ci si possa spogliare di qualcosa che non si possiede per intero. 

il rischio, mai assente, è l'autoinganno. 

Avere a che fare con la composizione del Sè, che si sta riconoscendo anche grazie agli ultimi studi delle neuroscienze come Sè multiplo, integrarlo, accettarlo, riconoscerlo, possederlo e dominarlo per potersene spogliare io credo sia un processo lungo una Vita...o forse sono solo molto lenta io nel farlo...Che anche soltanto convocare le parti del mio Sè al mio tavolo e in pace è un lavoro lunghissimo, affascinante e doloroso insieme...

E tutto questo avviene in costante interscambio con il prisma, che come te anche io considero costantemente mutevole...io sto imparando a metter in conto il mio autoinganno...cercando di non farmi immobilizzare ma portandomelo appresso...come una parte importante della mia valigia di viaggio...

che forse è un po' includere la mia cromaticità dichiarandola mano a mano nella lettura del prisma...

che mi sono resa conto che per quanto tenti di non influenzare con la mia cromaticità, influenzo, quindi sto pensando che tanto vale conoscerla bene e tener presente che quando mi proietto fuori nelle espressioni di me è la cromaticità che io conosco di me che emano, salvo trovarmi di fronte sguardi molto molto sensibili, e sono rarissimi..

se conosco la mia cromaticità mi sembra di riconoscerla anche in quella del prisma e allora posso operare un processo di identificazione/differenziazione che mi sembra mi dia uno sguardo sufficientemente pulito...o perlomeno sporcato da colori che so da dove vengono...e allora posso decidere che farne, a seconda delle situazioni e della funzionalità...

non so se è chiaro....è work in progress tutta questa roba...e sono una lumachina


----------



## spleen (22 Agosto 2016)

E pensare che io il prisma lo avevo chiamato diamante....

Shine on you crazy diamond.......


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E pensare che io il prisma lo avevo chiamato diamante....
> 
> Shine on you crazy diamond.......


..è che sei romantico 

Bellissima shine on you crazy diamond..


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu possa "usarmi" in questi termini!
> 
> A me dai spunti per ordinare e declinare questioni che si stanno lentamente sgrovigliando dentro di me...e quindi ti uso anche io e piace anche me!
> 
> *...credo che se la realtà è un prisma, e io credo lo sia, sia necessario condividere gli sguardi per avere più prospettive diverse a disposizione da cui guardare il prisma e provare a dargli forma, oltre che sostanza...*


....ecco, basta darti un la..... mi piace questo rapporto dialettico simbiotico che crea movimenti nei rispettivi io interni :inlove:


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quale rissa che la rabbia fa venir le rughe e fa pure caldo...E non volevo essere aggressiva ma è il mio modo di scrivere che fa pensare che sto così:voodoo::rotfl:
> 
> Anzi sarebbe pure interessante sentir un punto di vista maschile...A dopo.


.....si avvertiva una bella aggressività.... apriremo una discussione ad hoc


----------



## Eratò (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....si avvertiva una bella aggressività.... apriremo una discussione ad hoc


È perchè io son estremamente cattiva ed ho il dente avvelenato


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ecco, basta darti un la..... mi piace questo rapporto dialettico simbiotico che crea movimenti nei rispettivi io interni :inlove:


:rotfl::rotfl:

..ecco, magari simbiotico no...che mi prende un sacro terrore solo al sentir nominare simbiosi....mi fa paurissima!!

..lo scambio semplice e spontaneo è bello, però, hai ragione :kiss:


----------



## spleen (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..*è che sei romantico*
> 
> Bellissima shine on you crazy diamond..


Romantico?
Io sono essenzialmente un selvaggio. (Un selvarego, come si dice dalle mie parti).


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Romantico?
> Io sono essenzialmente un selvaggio. (Un selvarego, come si dice dalle mie parti).


Beh..una cosa non esclude l'altra, credo..no?

Pensa che con G. ci stiamo discutendo un sacco di questa cosa del romanticismo. 
Che lui dice che non sono per niente una romantica. 

E io invece sostengo che lo sono, a modo mio però. 
E lui la chiama tenerezza. 

E anche lui dice che sono una selvaggia (una selvadega, come si dice da me). 

E io sostengo che il mio è un romanticismo selvadego!! 

A me sembri un romantico 
Dalle prime volte che ti ho letto. A modo tuo...il romanticismo della nebbia mentre si gira in posti solitari...

io credo sia una forma del romanticismo...non pensi?


----------



## spleen (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..una cosa non esclude l'altra, credo..no?
> 
> Pensa che con G. ci stiamo discutendo un sacco di questa cosa del romanticismo.
> Che lui dice che non sono per niente una romantica.
> ...


Io amo molto il mio essere animale, la mia "soma" e nel contempo spendo la mia vita alla ricerca dello spirito universale.
Sono in fondo al cuore un "uomo rosso", un selvaggio senza il mito del buon selvaggio, una parentesi contemplativa della realtà che non riesco mai ad afferrare con pienezza.
Questo sono (credo) e ti dico che in verità non potrei essere altro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io amo molto il mio essere animale, la mia "soma" e nel contempo spendo la mia vita alla ricerca dello spirito universale.
> Sono in fondo al cuore un "uomo rosso", un selvaggio senza il mito del buon selvaggio, una parentesi contemplativa della realtà che non riesco mai ad afferrare con pienezza.
> Questo sono (credo) e ti dico che in verità non potrei essere altro.


Ma sapete che non mi è chiaro cosa significa?


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Io amo molto il mio essere animale, la mia "soma" e nel contempo spendo la mia vita alla ricerca dello spirito universale.*
> Sono in fondo al cuore un "uomo rosso", un selvaggio senza il mito del buon selvaggio, una parentesi contemplativa della realtà che non riesco mai ad afferrare con pienezza.
> Questo sono (credo) e ti dico che in verità non potrei essere altro.


Ecco! 

Questo per me è romantico 

E' un archetipo quello a cui fai riferimento...del raccordo fra l'uomo (inteso sia maschio sia femmina nelle specificità del genere) e la Natura...

E, per quanto mi riguarda, è l'essenza del romanticismo...
E della tenerezza dell'incontro con il Sè e con l'altro...

Il mito del buon selvaggio è successivo...

Nell'archetipo a cui fai riferimento non c'è domesticazione....è la Natura che risuona nella Natura profonda degli individui...e parla dell'abbandono all'Essenza profonda...quella indagata anche dalla psicanalisi...dove risiedono pulsioni primarie e tensioni ancestrali

La Pinkola con R. Bly ne hanno scritto, ci sono testi interessanti a riguardo. 

Altra declinazione interessantissima è il daimon citato da Hillman...che trova radici profonde fin dall'antichità...


----------



## spleen (22 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco!
> 
> Questo per me è romantico
> 
> ...


Purtroppo non ho letto gli autori che hai citato, ma ho letto una volta questa cosa di Hesse, su "interpretare se stessi". Che non è assolutamente perfetta, forse è un tantino retorica ma molto utile per chiedersi se la nostra autoreferenzialità sia la giusta via per capire.


_ “Gli alberi sono sempre stati per me i più persuasivi predicatori. Io li adoro  quando stanno in popolazioni e famiglie, nei boschi e nei bosche__tti. E ancora di  più li adoro quando stanno isolati. Sono come uomini solitari. Non come eremiti  che se la sono svignata per qualche debolezza, ma come grandi uomini soli, come  Beethoven e Nietzsche. Tra le loro fronde stormisce il vento, le loro radici riposano  nell'infinito; ma essi non vi si smarriscono, bensì mirano, con tutte le loro  forze vitali, a un'unica cosa: realizzare la legge che in loro stessi è insita,  costruire la propria forma, rappresentare se stessi. Nulla è più sacro, nulla è  più esemplare di un albero bello e robusto. […]
  Chi ha imparato ad ascoltare gli alberi non brama più di  essere un albero. Brama di essere quello che è. _​


----------



## brenin (23 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già, sono d'accordo...
> 
> *Ma una cosa su cui ho spesso ragionato e su cui mi sono spesso confrontata ultimamente è che per spogliarsi del proprio Sè, serve averlo.*
> 
> ...


Sul primo grassetto.... vedo la cosa forse da un'altra angolazione e cerco di spiegarmi....
Dal mio punto di vista ognuno ha il proprio Sè ( od Io ), dal quale volente o nolente non ci si può facilmente separare,proprio per i motivi che hai indicato. La nostra identità,quello che siamo e come siamo,le nostre idee,concetti,tutto quello che riguarda il nostro giudizio penso concorra a formare la nostra identità. Detto questo,tornando al prisma ( allo specifico caso, e non certo in via continuativa perchè sarebbe un'impresa titanica che richiederebbe davvero un'intera vita, il nostro "abbandonare" l'Io per quegli attimi che servono a decifrare le molteplici sfaccettature,toni e sfunature delle stesse,penso si possa fare se da parte nostra c'è la ferma volontà di porci neutrali,di essere spettatori e non attori, di "affrontare" questa nuova sfida ( essenzialmente con noi stessi ) senza farci condizionare proprio dal nostro istinto/identità ( che comunque - per i primi tempi - farà di tutto per farsi "sentire"  ... e se dovesse prevalere sarebbe davvero autoinganno ).
Sul secondo grassetto.... in questo caso tu sei il prisma per la persona che ti osserva, e solo da come lo fa potrai capire se ha "assorbito" qualcosa  o poco o niente del tutto; paradossalmente quest'ultimo processo, nel quale diventi prisma, è - a mio avviso - meno laborioso rispetto al precedente... ed in più, in base a chi guarda e dal grado di osservazione che ha ( e che tu non puoi non percepire ), ti da la possibilità di "giocare" con le sfumature,i giochi d'ombra, ed un'infinita scala di colori...
Ultimo grassetto... penso che il processo principale sia proprio  la percezione della differenziazione tra i nostri colori e quelli del prisma, coglierne gli aspetti più lievi, "arricchire" la nostra scala cromatica che sarà sempre, e comunque, suscettibile di continui "aggiornamenti" se si avrà la fortuna di fruire di questa rara opportunità e la capacità di mantenerci "aperti" ad ulteriori,auspicabili implementazioni. 
Sulla lumachina.... nella sua lentezza non c'è pigrizia, c'è attenzione e presenza,  c'è il gusto di assaporare la vita, di accorgersi dei dettagli, di vivere nel presente passo dopo passo. Nella sua lentezza non c'è paura, c'è fiducia, assennatezza, e c'è attenzione, il principale veicolo catalizzatore di energia di cui possiamo disporre.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ho letto gli autori che hai citato, ma ho letto una volta questa cosa di Hesse, su "interpretare se stessi". Che non è assolutamente perfetta, forse è un tantino retorica ma molto utile per chiedersi se la nostra autoreferenzialità sia la giusta via per capire.
> 
> 
> _ “Gli alberi sono sempre stati per me i più persuasivi predicatori. Io li adoro  quando stanno in popolazioni e famiglie, nei boschi e nei bosche__tti. E ancora di  più li adoro quando stanno isolati. Sono come uomini solitari. Non come eremiti  che se la sono svignata per qualche debolezza, ma come grandi uomini soli, come  Beethoven e Nietzsche. Tra le loro fronde stormisce il vento, le loro radici riposano  nell'infinito; ma essi non vi si smarriscono, bensì mirano, con tutte le loro  forze vitali, a un'unica cosa: realizzare la legge che in loro stessi è insita,  costruire la propria forma, rappresentare se stessi. Nulla è più sacro, nulla è  più esemplare di un albero bello e robusto. […]
> Chi ha imparato ad ascoltare gli alberi non brama più di  essere un albero. Brama di essere quello che è. _​


Hillman mi piace tanto. Sto leggendo il "codice dell'anima" ed è veramente molto bello e ricco. 

Lui è uno junghiano per formazione, ma ha un'impronta filosofica che lo distacca dalla psicanalisi pura, e lo rende interessante per la capacità che ha di creare immagini. 

E la cosa che me lo rende simpatico è che quando iniziò a rendere pubbliche le sue riflessioni destò scandalo, specialmente nella comunità di analisti europei, perchè metteva in discussione tutta una serie di "miti" della psicanalisi. 

Bellissima la citazione di Hesse, grazie 

Per quanto mi riguarda non credo che sia la autoreferenzialità una via, anzi...mi affascina molto il Sentirmi parte, insignificante, rispetto alle dimensioni in cui sono inserita, di un Tutto di cui non vedo nè lontanamente la forma e men che meno la sostanza...

Ma penso la si possa percepire..la solitudine, non l'isolamento, e il radicamento, credo siano canali attraverso cui percepire la grandezza naturale a cui io penso siamo tutti sottoposti....quella, per intenderci, di quando arrivi a 3000mt e ti ritrovi nelle roccaforti di pietra sentendo chiaramente che rispetto a tutto quello che ti circonda sei solo una piccola parte...tendenzialmente insignificante rispetto alla magnificenza...

...so' romantica (selvatica)!


----------



## spleen (24 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hillman mi piace tanto. Sto leggendo il "codice dell'anima" ed è veramente molto bello e ricco.
> 
> Lui è uno junghiano per formazione, ma ha un'impronta filosofica che lo distacca dalla psicanalisi pura, e lo rende interessante per la capacità che ha di creare immagini.
> 
> ...


Se per romantico intendi il fatto di "vivere" interiormente la propria anima quello che ci circonda e subendone il fascino, collocare senza essere indifferenti il proprio io dentro la natura e l 'universo misterioso, ebbene si, siamo romantici.

(E anche un po' selvatici ).


----------

